# Do you think you're a good person to date?



## Whitenoise (Nov 23, 2008)

How about it FAF, do you suck at relationships as much as me? What are your strengths and weaknesses on the relationship front? Naturally fucking is involved in relationships so if you suck at that it's fair to list it, but nothing too graphic you furries, I'll be annoyed if this degenerates into typefuck foreplay :[ .


----------



## Kume (Nov 23, 2008)

I would hope that I am good at relationships....I could'nt realy say.


----------



## Xero108 (Nov 23, 2008)

I have never been into a real relationship. Can't tell


----------



## Adrimor (Nov 23, 2008)

Neither have I.

Topic over?


----------



## CaptainCool (Nov 23, 2008)

i think so...
im kind and smart but i tend to be a little nervous^^


----------



## pheonix (Nov 23, 2008)

I hope I'm a good person to date but I can't really say that I am or not, others have to tell you that.


----------



## Azure (Nov 23, 2008)

Tis a fine question.  I like to think I'm a good person for a relationship.  I dress well, I can crack a good joke, I can keep up with the conversation(and yes, I am listening, it's terribly hard to bore me), I know lot's of interesting people, I can cook fabulously, I make my own money and have the potential to make a whole lot more if my career choices work out, and my family is pretty awesome and accepting.

As for weakness, I think I may talk a bit too much, and sometimes I can be a bit of a shutoff, but I telegraph it well.  I try very hard to not be jealous, but I think that sometimes everyone has that problem.  Other than that, I don't have any other bad relationship habits about me.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Nov 23, 2008)

Yes.  And that's all you need to know.


----------



## Verin Asper (Nov 23, 2008)

dunno, my personality should say I should suck at dating...but

My Girlfriend thinks it cute I'm an idiot and forgetful, loves the fact I abstained (somehow its a family tradition not do that unless ya gonna marry her)
She doesnt mind if I dont want to go out as long shes with me.


----------



## WolvesSoulZ (Nov 23, 2008)

Can't say rly i haven't had a gf in the past 6yrs .. But i can say that my character has everything girl like


----------



## Adrimor (Nov 23, 2008)

Well, in the interest of actually contributing to the discussion, I'll expand upon my answer...

I forget most things unless they're useless trivia or other things I'm not likely to need to remember...
I'm bipolar and have major ADD...
Aspie (like damn near all the rest of you guys, I hear) so I tend to be weirdly dispassionate at times...
Oh. And I'm not one to hear people's problems without offering solutions--so when the people I offer them to don't even try to take my advice, or offer excuse after excuse as to why they can't, I tend to get very irritated...

Aside from that, I'm inexplicably charming somehow--particularly to middle-aged and older women, much to my dismay--pretty easy to amuse, not one to hit on total strangers, very protective of my friends, and, counterintuitively enough, very affectionate and a big fan of hugging/cuddling/etc. with people I care about enough to.

I'm also up for pretty much anything that doesn't involve physical injury, pain, restraint, or domination. Though it seems the BDSM stuff is considered more acceptable than WS and zoo, so wtf 

(Oh, and pets seem to like me...
As soon as I meet 'em, I mean.
>_>)

Now I just need to amass ~$500 so I can meet my mate IRL...and another $1550 to pay off this month and next month's rent...


----------



## Midi Bear (Nov 23, 2008)

Whether I, myself, am a good person to date or not, I'm not sure. I haven't really gone out with anybody I felt a spark for irl, though there recently was one where there was a spark for a few days that died out. =/
I guess I can be good to go out with in that I tend to be affectionate, but I'm terrible in that my longest relationship ever was 3 weeks.


----------



## Magnus (Nov 23, 2008)

Unless the person has the same interests as me. NOPE :3


----------



## NekoFox08 (Nov 23, 2008)

I've never TECHNICALLY gone out with anyone, seeing as my first bf was dared to go out with me, but I'd imagine I am, cause I'd do anything to make my mate happy. :3


----------



## Thatch (Nov 23, 2008)

No, people see me as too weird to be more than just freinds.


----------



## Enigmaticat (Nov 23, 2008)

Ive been alone so long I cant tell. I do my best, and hope that is enough.


----------



## Midi Bear (Nov 23, 2008)

Silibus said:


> I cant tell.


Ask hana. :3


----------



## Mr Fox (Nov 23, 2008)

Meh, yes i'm not a bad person to date i will always try my best to make my boy/girl friend happy.


----------



## Xipoid (Nov 23, 2008)

This thread is just depressing.


----------



## Thatch (Nov 23, 2008)

Xipoid said:


> This thread is just depressing.



You can always aknowledge that most of the peolpe who say they are a good partner are lying. It should lift the spirit


----------



## Xipoid (Nov 23, 2008)

That just makes life depressing.


----------



## Thatch (Nov 23, 2008)

Xipoid said:


> That just makes life depressing.



I supposed it was always such. Ah well...


----------



## bozzles (Nov 23, 2008)

I don't know...

I guess I'm pretty friendly and have a good sense of humor...


----------



## mrredfox (Nov 23, 2008)

personally i would make a fucking brilliant boyfriend


----------



## Ð˜Ð²Ð°Ð½ (Nov 23, 2008)

> Do you think you're a good person to date?


Absolutely NOT! I've never been able to summon up the confidence to ask someone out, I'd have a hard time making conversation, I wouldn't know what is and isn't "allowed" and the whole time I'd just be very nervous and insecure.

Past the dating part though, I think I'm great in relationships. I'm a good listener, I'm caring, I'm flexible, I can compromise, and I can talk on and on with someone I'm comfortable with. I'm such a hopeless romantic too, so it's not all about sex with me. I don't want to sleep around with just anyone, I want an emotional connection.

Flaws? Ummm, I'm an overly angsty teenager, I spend a lot of time feeling sorry for myself to the point it gets annoying. I also like to take things pretty slowly. Heck, I bet anyone but my boyfriend would have left me already.

So, great in relationships, but can't start them >>

Of course, it doesn't really matter now.


----------



## bozzles (Nov 23, 2008)

inb4 BAAWWWWWWfest.

Never been in a relationship. ;-; BAWWWWWWWW


----------



## Nargle (Nov 23, 2008)

I've been in a flippin' awesome relationship for about 2.5 years, and it appears that we have a very bright future ahead of ourselves, so I'd say I'm pretty good at relationships =3 

Only 6ish months until we move into our first apartment together! =D


----------



## Telnac (Nov 23, 2008)

It really depends who I'm dating.  If I'm dating someone who just wants to have fun... I'm the worst date in the entire Universe.  I'm I'm dating someone who wants to be bouncy & happy all the time, I'm the worst date in the entire Universe.

If I'm dating someone who's mature, seeks meaning and depth in their lives, who likes to cuddle frequently and who likes to chat for hours about any topic at all... then I submit that I'm likely the best date in the Universe!

I'm very rarely happy, but I'm quite satisfied with my life.  That's because I really don't care about being happy at any given moment.  What I care about is having a life that matters, that's made a difference in the lives of others and to the world as a whole.  And, no matter what my mood may be on a given day, I've been able to do exactly that over the course of time.  If I focused on being happy at any given moment, I couldn't do that.

That's a difficult concept for many people to understand.  Anyone who makes it their life's quest to cheer me up will eventually give up or go insane.  (This was the case with my ex-wife.)  But someone who is willing to work with me to make this world a better place will find in me a like-minded soul and I believe the end result is that we'd both be happy in the presence of each other.


----------



## X (Nov 23, 2008)

if you dated me you would get bored quickly. i am not that exciting.


----------



## Thietogreth (Nov 23, 2008)

I'm not good with dating because I'm too shy, face to face that is...and because of that it's gone not much further...

I mean I do ask people out, though not as smoothly as I would hope, but it just doesn't pick up really...


----------



## bozzles (Nov 23, 2008)

Really, that's up for other people to decide.


----------



## Aden (Nov 23, 2008)

Nope, I'm too taken.


----------



## Takun (Nov 23, 2008)

Easog said:


> Absolutely NOT! I've never been able to summon up the confidence to ask someone out, I'd have a hard time making conversation, I wouldn't know what is and isn't "allowed" and the whole time I'd just be very nervous and insecure.
> 
> Past the dating part though, I think I'm great in relationships. I'm a good listener, I'm caring, I'm flexible, I can compromise, and I can talk on and on with someone I'm comfortable with. I'm such a hopeless romantic too, so it's not all about sex with me. I don't want to sleep around with just anyone, I want an emotional connection.
> 
> ...




Dating rules are retarded as is going out to "pick someone up."

Am I a good person to date?  If I'm interested in you, hell yeah I am.  I really put all I can into a relationship because I know they can be hard and take work to be worth anything.

Problems?  ummmm....I'm a pretty closed book at first until I feel I can trust a person, so that might not be good for someone who want someone who is really open at first.




> *Heck, I bet anyone but my boyfriend would have left me already.*
> 
> So, great in relationships, but can't start them >>
> 
> Of course, it doesn't really matter now.



They don't deserve you


----------



## Rayne (Nov 23, 2008)

Negative.


----------



## bozzles (Nov 23, 2008)

Actually, yes. I do.

I'm cute and cuddley and adorable and friendly and nice and funny and have a wonderful sense of humor and am always up for new stuff and have a wide variety of interests and am intelligent and artistic and fashionable and a nonconformist and just an overall loveable guy and you people don't appreciate me and my presence on these forums enough. Send me money.


----------



## KittenAdmin (Nov 23, 2008)

I really don't know. :/ that's for others to decide.


----------



## Jack (Nov 23, 2008)

I'll make a list of pro's and cons. (yeeas I am a nerd like that.)

pro's.
I'm easy to get along with.
there are few things that piss me off.
I can talk endlessly, so conversation hunting is not a factor.
I like making people happy. (don't make this perverted.)
I always have things planed out.
and I am very sympathetic.

cons.
I'm shy. (this makes starting things difficult.) - don't pervert this either.
I get embarrissed easily.
and I hide my emotions.


----------



## Alblaka (Nov 23, 2008)

No

...

...

No joke, i'm terrible annoying XD


----------



## NerdyMunk (Nov 23, 2008)

Yes.


----------



## Thatch (Nov 23, 2008)

This thread severly lack a poll. No poll = fail. Polls are sacred. Blapshemy.


----------



## Not A Fox (Nov 23, 2008)

I got too many problems to be in a relationship.

It's a pisser, considering I've managed to become a 22 year old virgin and'll have that shit-stain on me for ages. Now and a good long while even after I've done the business of correcting it.

It's like what I've been told, already: If you somehow haven't gotten yourself laid by at least 20, you're some kind of socially inept freak.


----------



## Takun (Nov 23, 2008)

NAFFY said:


> I got too many problems to be in a relationship.
> 
> It's a pisser, considering I've managed to become a 22 year old virgin and'll have that shit-stain on me for ages. Now and a good long while even after I've done the business of correcting it.
> 
> It's like what I've been told, already: If you somehow haven't gotten yourself laid by at least 20, you're some kind of socially inept freak.



Or you were gay in a high school of under 100 students.  YAY.


----------



## Not A Fox (Nov 23, 2008)

Takumi_L said:


> Or you were gay in a high school of under 100 students.  YAY.



I can't even say right now just exactly what I am.

Much less could I tell you what I was back in High School other than some shit-stain on humanity needing to be rubbed off.


----------



## Takun (Nov 23, 2008)

NAFFY said:


> I can't even say right now just exactly what I am.
> 
> Much less could I tell you what I was back in High School other than some shit-stain on humanity needing to be rubbed off.



Awwwww I've always been the nice guy that people assumed was friendzoned by all the girls, but really I was just the lonely gay guy who couldn't have a relationship because of sports and reputation.


----------



## brrrr (Nov 23, 2008)

Yes and no.

Pros being that I'm apparently a great listener, and work through things well. I'm compassionate and will always be willing to put my mate first if needed. I can spend small amounts of time with my mate, or I can spend days on end with them...whatever the situation calls for I can adapt to well. I can carry on conversations forever about the silliest stuff. I'm generous I'd like to think.

Cons being that while I can carry a conversation well, I'm about as imaginative as a brickwall. Kind of hard to get a conversation going without a subject laid down in front of me. I'm a mediocre cook at best. No car really sucks too. I think the biggest thing for me is that I get annoyed somewhat easily. I like my own personal time and clingy people genuinely begin to piss me off. I'm positive this is the biggest reason that I haven't had a relationship last any longer than a few months. I'm not really prepared to devote all of my time to another person, unless it's on my own time.



Takumi_L said:


> but really I was just the lonely gay guy who couldn't have a relationship because of sports and reputation.


ech yeah, this too. Really hard to make a relationship last when you're keeping it closed in front of so many people. Really hard to just be yourselves.


----------



## Kajet (Nov 23, 2008)

Guess I'm not the only one here who hasn't been on a date, I'd like to think I'm not the worst person to date, especially since I know to not bring a decapitated head and go to a hoe-down in the middle of nowhere...


----------



## Gavrill (Nov 23, 2008)

I feel like I'm a good person, but I bottle it all up and I'm shy. So sometimes I appear like that "quiet smart chick" that no one talks to. Which I'm currently okay with.


----------



## lilEmber (Nov 23, 2008)

Not sure, I would say yes for a lot of my qualities, then no for others.

Yes ones can include:
-My humor
-Love
-Freedom (carefree attitude)
-Openness (like I'm pretty open I don't hold people down I let them do what they want and support them)
^That list would be quite large, lets just say there's more.

No ones could include:
-My gaming habits.
-Right now I'm not even sure I want to be in a relationship, or not.
-I tend to get less and less sexually attracted to someone the longer I'm with, well not so much them but that gender. Being bi sometimes can be a kick in the rear.
-I'm unsure in a lot of things.
-I try to please the other side over myself, which can lead to me being...empty. When I try to please both sides it gets too much. And when I attempt to please just me that leaves them empty and that's just unfair.
-I'm sometimes not in the mood to do certain things such as like sex, walking, etc...though...I love doing these things and why I'm not in the mood when they wish to do it baffles me.
-I fear that we're not as close as I want to be, as close as past relationships, or as close to me that if I 100% lay my heart on the line like I've done before and probably never will again, that they won't end up getting bored or not like the real me...so...I just only lay some of it on the line and that way it doesn't really matter to me...

Hmm, somebody is right. This thread is depressing. xD


----------



## Xaerun (Nov 23, 2008)

bozzles said:


> inb4 BAAWWWWWWfest.
> 
> Never been in a relationship. ;-; BAWWWWWWWW



You're a tad late.


Annnnyway... I don't think I'm too bad as a date, but I dunno...
I have doubts on whether or not I'm a good person, so *shrug* I can't say all that much on it...

*EDIT*
Copying Newf's idea:

Good points
-Sense of humour
-Wide range of interests
-Musician (*shrug*)

Bad points
-Gamer (*shrug*)
-Narcissistic
-Midway between manly man and girly boi

Grr. This is too hard.


----------



## bozzles (Nov 23, 2008)

Xaerun said:


> -Gamer (*shrug*)



A lot of people would consider being a gamer a good thing, myself included.


----------



## Marodi (Nov 23, 2008)

I've had one girlfriend and that relationship lasted 11 months. I'd say I'm ok to date. The main problem with me though, is that i'm incredibly shy and it will take a long time for me to feel completely comfortable in a relationship. I wouldn't mind having another girl in my life right now


----------



## Monak (Nov 23, 2008)

I have a fiancee................ so I guess that would be a YES?  Though I was a train wreck in high school , that was mainly cause of the drinking though.  I don't remember most of my dates from when I was younger.


----------



## makmakmob (Nov 23, 2008)

Dating me would be like dating a dictionary of useless crap hooked up to a speaker, which has no off button.


----------



## lilEmber (Nov 23, 2008)

bozzles said:


> A lot of people would consider being a gamer a good thing, myself included.



Not if you gamer too much...you know, not enough time with your significant other.


----------



## Ð˜Ð²Ð°Ð½ (Nov 23, 2008)

bozzles said:


> A lot of people would consider being a gamer a good thing, myself included.


You know, I actually consider the fact I have no video game skills a liability. =/


----------



## Monak (Nov 23, 2008)

makmakmob said:


> Dating me would be like dating a dictionary of useless crap hooked up to a speaker, which has no off button.



I know your pain my friend............ *sniffles* I know your pain.


----------



## Takun (Nov 23, 2008)

Easog said:


> You know, I actually consider the fact I have no video game skills a liability. =/




Place at least 5th in this match or no cuddles tonight! >:C


----------



## brrrr (Nov 23, 2008)

Easog said:


> You know, I actually consider the fact I have no video game skills a liability. =/


Understandable.

Guys like videogames. Guys like guys that like videogames.


----------



## TopazThunder (Nov 23, 2008)

Honestly, other than being rather moody, and with a volatile temper, I'm definitely datable material. However, even though my character flaws are tolerable, it takes someone that's truly kind, patient and understanding to overcome them, help me overcome them, and appreciate my foibles. So yeah, my flaws are tricky to deal with. Its easy for me to tell who'd be suitable for me to be paired with them just by seeing how mature they are and how they deal with emotional rollercoasters. 

I already found that person though, so... *shrugs*


----------



## kashaki (Nov 23, 2008)

I should hope so.


----------



## Volray (Nov 23, 2008)

No, I don't think I'm a good person to date.

Then again I'm a self-hater, so of course I'd say that.

But still, being realistic I probably wouldn't make for a good person to date. I've never really had great social skills, so conversations would just end up being awkward.

Then again I guess I can't really say anything, seeing as I've never actually been on a date.


----------



## Nylak (Nov 23, 2008)

I completely suck at relationships. I'm a total commitment-ophobe. All of my past relationships have pretty much just been a situation that was "friends with benefits." As soon as things get serious (in an emotional sense), I balk, get terrified and break things off. I'll never be one for monogamy, I guess. ><


----------



## KittenAdmin (Nov 23, 2008)

Takumi_L said:


> Place at least 5th in this match or no cuddles tonight! >:C



Lol... 

But they cheated!


----------



## TwilightV (Nov 23, 2008)

Nylak said:


> I completely suck at relationships. I'm a total commitment-ophobe. All of my past relationships have pretty much just been a situation that was "friends with benefits." As soon as things get serious (in an emotional sense), I balk, get terrified and break things off. I'll never be one for monogamy, I guess. ><



I'm not really one for commitment either. And i'll only date people who share common interests with me. I don't like completely abandoning relationships though... On a side note, i've never really dated someone... >.>


----------



## Nargle (Nov 23, 2008)

Easog said:


> You know, I actually consider the fact I have no video game skills a liability. =/



Videogames is actually one of the few things my boyfriend and I argue about, actually o.o

He's obsessed, I'm not crazy about them; it stresses him out that he can't include me into one of his favorite pass-times, and it stresses me out how much time he spends playing them...


----------



## JamestheDoc (Nov 23, 2008)

I believe I'm a good enough person to date with.  I've been told that I am very sweet and kind and full of manners, as well as smart and funny.  I don't know about the funny part, but I think the smart part can get a little annoying.  I have a tendency of going on and on explaining every detail about a subject.  It's start, history, and current meaning... I can just go on and on.  Perhaps I can be smart to the point it's annoying, I can be a little bit of a know-it-all.

I'm also a big spender, on the other person.  I loose all restraint with my funds on dates, and get into the whole, "Nothing is too much for this wonderful person" mindset and end up spending a good deal of money on ten dollar cones of ice cream or five-dollar sodas.

With the sweetness and kindness, I am very well mannered.  And I often compliment people or tell them how swell they are as often as I can.  I've been told that I've used the words "cute, pretty, and beautiful" after the words "you are" to the point of being annoying.  That and I've been called creepy for inviting people over for dinner... 

<__<  I'm a bit of a cook, I like cooking for people... that's creepy?

And there ya go.


----------



## lilEmber (Nov 23, 2008)

JamestheDoc said:


> I believe I'm a good enough person to date with.  I've been told that I am very sweet and kind and full of manners, as well as smart and funny.  I don't know about the funny part, but I think the smart part can get a little annoying.  I have a tendency of going on and on explaining every detail about a subject.  It's start, history, and current meaning... I can just go on and on.  Perhaps I can be smart to the point it's annoying, I can be a little bit of a know-it-all.
> 
> I'm also a big spender, on the other person.  I loose all restraint with my funds on dates, and get into the whole, "Nothing is too much for this wonderful person" mindset and end up spending a good deal of money on ten dollar cones of ice cream or five-dollar sodas.
> 
> ...



Cute. :3
Also, love the avy!


----------



## jagdwolf (Nov 23, 2008)

I have failed at most of my relationships, because I simply give them everything they want.  No matter how many hours I have to work, no matter how much my body hurts and how tired I am, I always find one more ounce of strenght to work just a little bit more.

I was raised a southern gentleman and I carry that today.  I don't like to fight, I don't like to yell and I bottle it up all inside until I can not longer take it.  then I tell them that I do not like the way the relationship is evolving and I think that it would be best if we ended it.  And then with in a week I end it.  That may sound cold but I don't own them, we are together by choice and if they want to use me for all that I am worth and then not give back, then we don't need to be together.

And as to the sex, which is part of any relationship, I look at it this way.  Its her tail not mine, I have no right to it unless she lifts it for me.  But thats me, olde fashioned.


----------



## JamestheDoc (Nov 23, 2008)

NewfDraggie said:


> Cute. :3
> Also, love the avy!



Thanks. :3 And the av was inspired by Far Cry 2. :B


----------



## CalicoKitten (Nov 23, 2008)

I am absolutely horrible at relationships.  My longest was an on-and-off relationship that lasted 3 months all together.  My most functional relationship lasted about 2 months.  Mostly I break up with them because I lose interest, but I have been dumped once.  

I think I'm an okay girlfriend (when i stick around long enough) When i find some one i care about, i'm willing to do anything to make them happy........well, almost anything. I'll go out to see them (when they live far away), take care of them when they're sick, put up with the stuff I don't like about them, and I'll stick by them through anything.

However, I am a flake and a ditz. I tend to talk too much and be overly agressive.  Also, I'm an attention whore, always craving some sort of attention.  And I have this bad habit of saying things without thinking, which would really irratate my ex's. I'm also really sarcastic and I would tease my ex's a lot. I hate opening up to people and I tend to be bi-polar/ADHD at times.  I'm surprised any of my boyfriends could put up with me lol.


----------



## Hydramon (Nov 23, 2008)

I can be honest and say no. I've never been in a relationship, and don't particularly want to. But then again, maybe that means I'm good at them, as I'm not going around, trying to date/screw as many people as I can in the shortest time I can. Who knows. But personally, I doubt it. 
Plus, Who would actually want to date me anyways? And I don't really blame


----------



## Runefox (Nov 23, 2008)

Never been in a real-world relationship nor on a date; So I can't say for absolute certainty. I would guess no.

Why? Well, I'm fat, lazy, and selfish, for three. I like to spend all my free time on my computer or playing video games, which doesn't really translate well into relationship material unless the person on the other end happens to enjoy lounging as much as I do. I don't drink, don't smoke, don't do drugs (other than my prescription meds that keep me from going into diabetic coma, antihistamines in the summer (curse you, hayfever!) and acetaminophen/ibuprofen when I'm hurting)... I really don't have much to relate to most people. I'm also pretty damned shy and keep to myself most of the time, though I've learned through service/retail to fake through it.

I don't have much to talk about unless we're on the subject of computers and/or video games, and past that, I'm a fish out of water. I'm not very fun to be around, as anyone I know could tell you, and I've never got any money, so any date I go on would likely be extremely lame. Not only that, but I'm quite a ravenous eater, and I never go to a movie without popcorn, so dinner and a movie would probably be messy. Basically, I guess, anything you could consider a normal date is pretty much out the window for me, especially when you consider that I'm 22 and I've never even so much as HAD a date. And let's not even get into sexual stuff.

I'd just be a terrible date, hands down. I wouldn't recommend it.


----------



## KittenAdmin (Nov 23, 2008)

I'm fun :3

I'm cute (apparently)

I'm hilarious...

What's not to love? <3


----------



## Hydramon (Nov 23, 2008)

KittenAdmin said:


> I'm fun :3
> 
> I'm cute (apparently)
> 
> ...


 Too right! We all know we all <3 you. But stop rubbing it in XP


----------



## bozzles (Nov 23, 2008)

NewfDraggie said:


> Not if you gamer too much...you know, not enough time with your significant other.


If both relationship participants game, they can game _together._ I would love to get a guy who would game with me.


----------



## Sernion (Nov 23, 2008)

Furry fact #?? : Most furries are bad in relationship..

.. Ooops, wrong thread.


----------



## Jax (Nov 23, 2008)

Err donno. Funny not too stupid..spend money till its gone...love to cuddle when she wants to fight, marry...she leaves...says it's her...get married again...same thing...turns out they love me best from a distance. Marry again...wants to be friends...then they mess with my mind...four decades of good times followed by crap. Hey..not depressing as most of it was great. Sooo try again with a furry who left me twice before...sure...I'm a good date
{take away my cookie for talkin too much}


----------



## Hollow-Dragon (Nov 23, 2008)

I don't think I am... then again, I really don't know because I've never been in a real relationship before, I don't even know if I ever will anyways.


----------



## Irreverent (Nov 23, 2008)

I am an awesome date.....

The fact that I've been more or less in a happy, monogamous relationship for 22 years is somewhat moot.  Courting and courtship don't end at marriage (traditional, civil, common Law, gay, it matters not!) it just shifts to a different level.  You have to do everything you can to keep the spark alive.

Let romance be your guide, be sappy.  Be spontaneous, be fearless, find the right mate and you'll both laugh about the failures for decades to come.


----------



## Frasque (Nov 23, 2008)

According to everyone else, no. So I've stopped trying.


----------



## Ratte (Nov 23, 2008)

I wouldn't know, I've never been in a relationship before.


----------



## Whitenoise (Nov 23, 2008)

Never being in relationships counts as being crap at relationships, being too  picky is a flaw, you're never going to find someone perfect for you. Practise  relationships with people you're less compatible with are a good idea so you  don't fuck it up when you find someone you really like. 

This being said  if you suck at relationships because of personal defects like me, there's  nothing wrong with not pursuing them. Trying to date when you know you're too  fucked up to have a functional relationship is very selfish IMO.

Seeing  as this is my own thread I should probably answer my own question. I'm crap at  relationships, basically on all fronts  .


----------



## Takun (Nov 23, 2008)

Whitenoise said:


> *Never being in relationships counts as being crap at relationships, being too  picky is a flaw, you're never going to find someone perfect for you. Practise  relationships with people you're less compatible with are a good idea so you  don't fuck it up when you find someone you really like.
> *
> This being said  if you suck at relationships because of personal defects like me, there's  nothing wrong with not pursuing them. Trying to date when you know you're too  fucked up to have a functional relationship is very selfish IMO.
> 
> Seeing  as this is my own thread I should probably answer my own question. I'm crap at  relationships, basically on all fronts  .




Couldn't disagree more.


----------



## Whitenoise (Nov 23, 2008)

Takumi_L said:


> Couldn't disagree more.



How many relationships have you had Takumi, and how long did they last?


----------



## Takun (Nov 23, 2008)

Whitenoise said:


> How many relationships have you had Takumi, and how long did they last?




Really short one with a girl because I was trying to be straight.  The one I'm in now for five and a half months.


----------



## Whitenoise (Nov 23, 2008)

Takumi_L said:


> Really short one with a girl because I was trying to be straight. The one I'm in now for five and a half months.



Actually I think I may have been unclear, I wasn't talking about fucking in my previous post if that's what you thought, I'm not telling everyone to run out an get the herpes  . I'm just saying a few trial runs doesn't hurt, and compatibility isn't always that easy to spot. Love at first sight is total bullshit, waiting around for someone who probably doesn't exist is ridiculous, and not giving someone who may be right for you a shot because your waiting for something better is even worse.


----------



## Kalianos (Nov 23, 2008)

My 27 ex-girlfriends to this day hate me....now if I was good to date then this speaks for itself, At first yes, after the flame dies no (Sides only two of them lasted more than a few months....and they lasted years)


----------



## Takun (Nov 23, 2008)

Whitenoise said:


> Actually I think I may have been unclear, I  wasn't talking about fucking in my previous post if that's what you thought, I'm  not telling everyone to run out an get the herpes  . I'm just saying a few trial runs doesn't hurt, and  compatibility isn't always that easy to spot. Love at first sight is total  bullshit, waiting around for someone who probably doesn't exist is ridiculous.




Going out on a date with multiple people til you get to know them is a great idea.  It's just you said relationships so I'm assuming you mean boyfriend/girlfriend with someone even if you really don't like them much?  I could never fake interest.  I'm not going to be in a relationship if I don't think it will last and trust me we have been taking it slow in the relationship I'm in now.

I guess we agree, but they way you worded it the first time I completely disagree with.  You shouldn't have practice relationships ever, you should generally have some interest in the person and go from there.  I don't believe in love at first site, but I do believe there are people out there that are perfect for you since I really feel I found mine.


----------



## Aden (Nov 23, 2008)

Whitenoise said:


> Practise  relationships with people you're less compatible with are a good idea so you  don't fuck it up when you find someone you really like.



When you find the perfect person and they love you every ounce as much as you love them, trust me, neither of you will care how the date goes.


----------



## Ratte (Nov 24, 2008)

The people here are too shallow and sex-driven to accept a not-blonde not-twig playboy bunny...

So I'm doomed to loneliness.  :sad:


----------



## Dyluck (Nov 24, 2008)

I am the greatest person ever to date, unless you are just looking for someone to buy shit for you and be all over you in public.


----------



## Whitenoise (Nov 24, 2008)

Aden said:


> When you find the perfect person and they love you every ounce as much as you love them, trust me, neither of you will care how the date goes.



This lasts for about the first year or so IME, then the infatuation starts to  die and the problems start to occur. Having encountered those problems in the  past and knowing how to deal with them, or at least how not to, means you'll  have a better chance at keeping the relationship alive. Staying in love isn't  nearly as easy as it seems early on.


----------



## Xipoid (Nov 24, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> I am the greatest person ever to date, unless you are just looking for someone to *buy shit for you and be all over you in public*.




Are you talking about a relationship or an obsession?


----------



## Takun (Nov 24, 2008)

Whitenoise said:


> This lasts for about the first year or so IME, then the infatuation starts to  die and the problems start to occur. Having encountered those problems in the  past and knowing how to deal with them, or at least how not to, means you'll  have a better chance at keeping the relationship alive. Staying in love isn't  nearly as easy as it seems early on.



Adens past two years IIRC.

I wouldn't say it's the love that's gone, it's the like.  If you love the person, you realize there are hard patches and that you need to work on them.  I guess I'm just really open in my relationship and we make it a point to talk about stuff that is bothering us so that the relationship doesn't end over something stupid like "the dishes." when really it's a deeper problem.

<3 this song on the topic  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HjQxr73kw5g


----------



## Aden (Nov 24, 2008)

Whitenoise said:


> This lasts for about the first year or so IME, then the infatuation starts to  die and the problems start to occur. Having encountered those problems in the  past and knowing how to deal with them, or at least how not to, means you'll  have a better chance at keeping the relationship alive. Staying in love isn't  nearly as easy as it seems early on.



I'm going on two years with my first and only boyfriend, and we're even more passionate and lovey-dovey than when we started.

\It sickens our friends.


Edit: ninja'd.



Takumi_L said:


> Adens past two years IIRC.
> 
> I wouldn't say it's the love that's gone, it's the like.  If you love the person, you realize there are hard patches and that you need to work on them.  I guess I'm just really open in my relationship and we make it a point to talk about stuff that is bothering us so that the relationship doesn't end over something stupid like "the dishes." when really it's a deeper problem.



Nah, it'll be two years on Jan. 9th. ^..^   Also, I agree with this post. I'd try to find a significant other that you could also see having as a friend.


----------



## Rilvor (Nov 24, 2008)

I'm not just certain I am, I'm well aware that I am.

But I'm not about to give any of my personal details to you lot of pinheads. Better to keep you all guessing who's really behind the mask.

Happily found my perfect pairing.


----------



## Xaerun (Nov 24, 2008)

Rilvor said:


> I'm not just certain I am, I'm well aware that I am.
> 
> But I'm not about to give any of my personal details to you lot of pinheads. Better to keep you all guessing who's really behind the mask.
> 
> Happily found my perfect pairing.



Oh boy, I'm simply fascinated by this. Please, tell us more. After all, I'm always intrigued by your actions, thoughts and feelings.


----------



## Rilvor (Nov 24, 2008)

Xaerun said:


> Oh boy, I'm simply fascinated by this. Please, tell us more. After all, I'm always intrigued by your actions, thoughts and feelings.



The time is too late and the figure has gone
Lost in the masquerade of many of time infinitely drawn


----------



## Xaerun (Nov 24, 2008)

Rilvor said:


> The time is too late and the figure has gone
> Lost in the masquerade of many of time infinitely drawn


I just read that.
*EDIT* Well, that masquerade thing you just wrote.


----------



## Rilvor (Nov 24, 2008)

Xaerun said:


> I just read that.
> *EDIT* Well, that masquerade thing you just wrote.



What? The above quote makes no sense. Of course you just read that, it's the most recent post up until this point in time?


----------



## Xaerun (Nov 24, 2008)

Rilvor said:


> What? The above quote makes no sense. Of course you just read that, it's the most recent post up until this point in time?


Sorry.
I meant this: http://www.furaffinity.net/view/1699623/

My bad.


----------



## Rilvor (Nov 24, 2008)

Xaerun said:


> Sorry.
> I meant this: http://www.furaffinity.net/view/1699623/
> 
> My bad.



I figured. I love masks. In more ways than one can imagine.

No that does not mean a fetish you sick fucks.


----------



## Xaerun (Nov 24, 2008)

Rilvor said:


> I figured. I love masks. In more ways than one can imagine.
> 
> No that does not mean a fetish you sick fucks.


In the fandom it always does. You can admit it, you're among friends random people that don't care here.


----------



## Rilvor (Nov 24, 2008)

Xaerun said:


> In the fandom it always does. You can admit it, you're among friends random people that don't care here.



I prefer them in metaphorical ways.

Although the removed skin of the face from some of the members of the fandom would suffice for a time as objects of interest. Let's wear them around town


----------



## Xaerun (Nov 24, 2008)

Rilvor said:


> I prefer them in metaphorical ways.
> 
> Although the removed skin of the face from some of the members of the fandom would suffice for a time as objects of interest. Let's wear them around town


wat

(and I'm not one of them, right?)


----------



## Rilvor (Nov 24, 2008)

Xaerun said:


> wat
> 
> (and I'm not one of them, right?)



You could be. Depends on how incredibly stupid you manage to come across.

Ask yourself this:

Does Rilvor want to hit you in the teeth with a brick?
OR
Does Rilvor want to have intelligent conversation with you?


----------



## Xaerun (Nov 24, 2008)

Rilvor said:


> You could be. Depends on how incredibly stupid you manage to come across.
> 
> Ask yourself this:
> 
> ...



Do I get bonus points for answering 
1. Does Rilvor have the means, money, and motivation to do so?
OR
2. Do I care? <inserts internet tough guy image>


----------



## Rilvor (Nov 24, 2008)

Xaerun said:


> Do I get bonus points for answering
> 1. Does Rilvor have the means, money, and motivation to do so?
> OR
> 2. Do I care? <inserts internet tough guy image>



You win this: http://i38.tinypic.com/okr87r.gif


----------



## Magikian (Nov 24, 2008)

> Do you think you're a good person to date?



Personally no, but I have been told otherwise.


----------



## Xaerun (Nov 24, 2008)

Rilvor said:


> You win this: http://i38.tinypic.com/okr87r.gif


I won that ages ago.
No GP earned. D:


----------



## Takun (Nov 24, 2008)

I have to say that I believe Rilvor would be a good person to date, for the fact that he wouldn't bother unless he was interested in the first place so you wouldn't get a bunch of hyped up bullshit from him until "what you don't like me?!"


----------



## Diego117 (Nov 24, 2008)

I think I would be a good person to date. I just haven't had the chance to show my true potential.


----------



## Dyluck (Nov 24, 2008)

Aden said:


> I'm going on two years with my first and only boyfriend, and we're even more passionate and lovey-dovey than when we started.
> 
> \It sickens our friends.



Best couple ever.


----------



## LizardKing (Nov 24, 2008)

Relationship?


----------



## Nocturne (Nov 24, 2008)

I try to be a good person, and hopefully I succeed most of the time.  Not all the time though for sure.


----------



## ZentratheFox (Nov 24, 2008)

My relationships have always been happy, and lasted for a long time. They also always ended "peacefully" and I still maintain contact with my ex's. So... at least I don't completely _fail_ at relationships. ;P


----------



## Tycho (Nov 24, 2008)

LOL.

Haven't done any real dating in my life.  Hanging out's the closest I ever came to dating.

I probably wouldn't be a good date.  I have a bad habit of responding "I dunno, what do you want to do" when asked what I want to do, I'm a poor conversationalist (wait, is that a word?), I don't deal well with being around/amongst crowds of people, I don't generally like concerts, my taste in movies does NOT include "date" movies, and I'm not much for PDA.


----------



## Cearux (Nov 24, 2008)

I dont know yet...


----------



## FoxxLegend (Nov 24, 2008)

If you want the whole truth I'll tell ya. I've only asked 1 person out in my whole life and she turned out to be a (Use your imagination) But all the other dates I've had have asked me out. Of course I respect my partner for being who they are and things go smoothly but I hate talking on the phone and cuddling in school. I may be Bi but I really don't like to show my feminine half in public. But If we're alone I'll caress you and hold you and all that (with consent of course). And when I say this, the way I can hold and caress will make you think, wow, is this it? Right here, right now? (obviously you know the subject...) But sex is definitely not the first thing on my mind. I won't try to jump your bones while you sleep but if it's what is wanted by my partner then we always make sure we're in privacy then start enough foreplay for the "Urge" to grow then it's clothes off and the rest is history. Theres also guidelines as to what way "The Action" must be taken. Theres the, is it your first time deal and what are we willing to do and how far do we go with it deal. I respect that. I don't like to overpower my partner. I'll comfort them in whatever way I can and leave it up to them. I'm experienced (But not a whore) and would show you a great time, both in bed and during everyday life. I would never make you feel like your less than what you truly are and never discredit your beliefs. (I just hope your not a smoker because that's a big turn-off to me. Drugs, -sleeping around*Cheating*-and illegal activities in ones life I cannot tolerate.) I like calm relaxing settings and I have an artistic mind. When it comes to physical activity, I can't get enough. If I had machines, I would work indoors and outdoors depending. I like soft music at times but then I can get amped up and rock the night away until I pass out. I'm a great person and I don't like to argue. I'll just agree with a situation that seems hopeless ( Unless it's in conflict with the above intolerations.) to argue with one about just to avoid confrontation. I hate the thought of fighting and would rather walk away but i never completely turn my back to an offender. If they attack I have no choice but to snap and dislocate(Martial Arts) to a point where they are no longer a threat and they get the point. They say the most quiet are usually the most dangerous as is the case with me. I don't follow the rules of direct combat. I would just as soon get behind you and attack as in front of you.( After the enemies awareness of course unless they have a weapon that can threaten my life, then I'll snap their neck before they even know whats going on, but I am not a violent person and would rather not take such action unless necessary). But I would never harm a non-offender. I would be utmost faithful and pleasant to be around. I'm a great person to get to know and would suffer and die before betraying an ally and/or friend. Secrets that are requested to remain secret other than to myself are locked away until the person that entrusted me with the secret says otherwise. I believe in the Marine Corp values and will follow them to my grave. Honor. Courage and Commitment! Honor by far the most. I believe in Fair fights and competitions. I don't lie or keep Deadly secrets. I don't cheat on my partner or in games and competitions. And my most definitely don't steal stuff. And that's all I have  to say so far. I hate lying and lyers so if I'm lying I'm crying and I ain't shed a tear. If theres something I've missed, confront me on it. Thx


----------



## Azure (Nov 24, 2008)

MY EYES!!! ZE GOGGLES DO NOTHING!


----------



## FoxxLegend (Nov 24, 2008)

LemurBoi said:


> MY EYES!!! ZE GOGGLES DO NOTHING!



Hard to read?


----------



## Magikian (Nov 24, 2008)

FoxxLegend said:


> If you want the whole truth I'll tell ya. I've only asked 1 person out in my whole life and she turned out to be a (Use your imagination)
> 
> But all the other dates I've had have asked me out. Of course I respect my partner for being who they are and things go smoothly but I hate talking on the phone and cuddling in school.
> 
> ...



Cut it up a little bit for you, might be easier to read.

Try not to make a wall of text, they are hard to read.


----------



## Tycho (Nov 24, 2008)

Magikian said:


> Cut it up a little bit for you, might be easier to read.



Indeed.

lack of paragraphing = eyestrain like mad.


----------



## Magikian (Nov 24, 2008)

Tycho The Itinerant said:


> Indeed.
> 
> lack of paragraphing = eyestrain like mad.



Pretty much, yeah.

The amount of people on the internet without basic grammar skills is amazing.


----------



## FoxxLegend (Nov 25, 2008)

Magikian said:


> Pretty much, yeah.
> 
> The amount of people on the internet without basic grammar skills is amazing.



I know how to write very well thank you...I just didn't realize how much I've written until I posted it.:roll:


----------



## Magikian (Nov 25, 2008)

FoxxLegend said:


> I know how to write very well thank you...I just didn't realize how much I've written until I posted it.:roll:



Then I apologise... Just try to keep what you are posting to paragraphs.

Still, the amount of furries that can't make a grammatically correct sentence is astounding, really.


----------



## jagdwolf (Nov 25, 2008)

Magikian said:


> Still, the amount of furries that can't make a grammatically correct sentence is astounding, really.


 

I would be willing to lay big odds that its NOT that we can't make a grammatically correct sentence, its that this is just off the top of our heads, the way we would simply say it. 

That and in here, for the most parts, we don't give a flying F about being correct. I mean after all, we think OR we know were animals. We look at shall we say, "interesting" artwork of the NON human nature (99.9% of us have, will or do, don't deny it. "interesting can mean from yiff to well anything with furs") we talk about a wide variety of junk and for the most part, none of us really give a damn about being correct, politically or other wise.

I'm not bustin your chops, please don't take it that way. I am 46, educated, work my tail off to have the toys I want to play with, and I really don't give a rat ass as to who, what, when, where or how people think about me. 

And most furries, even the teens, and im not bustin on them either, (I'm glad that they are not "conforming to society norms") don't really give a rats ass either.

Welcome to fur hell, feel free to flame away.


----------



## Dyluck (Nov 25, 2008)

jagdwolf said:


> I would be willing to lay big odds that its NOT that we can't make a grammatically correct sentence, its that this is just off the top of our heads, the way we would simply say it.



This point is kind of voided when you go and write a short, grammatically correct (although rather poorly formulated) essay like this.



jagdwolf said:


> That and in here, for the most parts, we don't give a flying F about being correct. I mean after all, we think OR we know were animals.



Speak for yourself.  Not all furries are therians.



jagdwolf said:


> blahblahblahblahblah



What does any of this have to do with furries being linguistically crippled?  You suddenly started stalking about being politically correct.



jagdwolf said:


> I am 46



Do you like coffee?


----------



## Runeaddyste (Nov 25, 2008)

I recon i'm a good person to date. I listen carefully, give possible solutions to dialema's, i have always ask what movies a girl would want to see... my only drawback is that i occasionally split the bill when i don't have the right cash.


----------



## jagdwolf (Nov 25, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> This point is kind of voided when you go and write a short, grammatically correct (although rather poorly formulated) essay like this.
> 
> missed the point...........I write as I like to talk, as do a lot of people, this is not a thesis, just thoughts.
> 
> ...


 
yep, I do, except decaf.  maybe thats what makes me such a bad wolf?


----------



## Dyluck (Nov 25, 2008)

jagdwolf said:


> missed the point...........I write as I like to talk, as do a lot of people, this is not a thesis, just thoughts.
> 
> missed the point again, perhaps that was my fault for not being 100% clear. Not about politically, its about being correct. any correct
> 
> yep, I do, except decaf.  maybe thats what makes me such a bad wolf?



Yes, you were not being clear at all.

Even so, what does being 'any sort of correct' have to do with the original discussion of grammatical correctness?  There is a difference between _nonconformity _and _illiteracy_.

It sort of sounds to me like you weren't even responding to the person you quoted, you were just ranting about something completely unrelated.

Fuck yeah, coffee.  I'll bet you're a bad wolf indeed.


----------



## Xipoid (Nov 25, 2008)

jagdwolf said:


> I would be willing to lay big odds that its NOT that we can't make a grammatically correct sentence, its that this is just off the top of our heads, the way we would simply say it.



That is actually a little disconcerting (correlations), and I feel you are giving them a little too much credit.

If you're going to represent yourself somewhere, it makes sense to try and at least put up a presentable image. They seem to forget that online the only thing anyone can see about you is your text (minus video chats and whatnot), and when it is all garbled and malformed sentences and/or fragments, there's little else to do but frown. By just reading alone, it is impossible to determine if someone is being lazy or blissfully ignorant, and the human mind seems to default in assuming the latter.


----------



## Verin Asper (Nov 25, 2008)

I can plainly say...no I'm not a good person to date
I have a short attention span
Dislike going out so much
Due to the fact I dont go out much I dont know good places to go
Bad eating habits
I come off as a asshole/Jerk
Where I'm from the ideal girl is the one who can take care of herself

yet I have a Girl who loves the fact I dont mind just being together is enough, knows that I'm not an asshole/Jerk cause where I'm from most guys end up having that kind of front, knows how to fend for herself, and knows my low attention span is connected to my bad memory I have so gotten use to reminding me of a previous subject connecting to the one she is talking about.


----------



## Azure (Nov 25, 2008)

Xipoid said:


> That is actually a little disconcerting (correlations), and I feel you are giving them a little too much credit.
> 
> If you're going to represent yourself somewhere, it makes sense to try and at least put up a presentable image. They seem to forget that online the only thing anyone can see about you is your text (minus video chats and whatnot), and when it is all garbled and malformed sentences and/or fragments, there's little else to do but frown. By just reading alone, it is impossible to determine if someone is being lazy or blissfully ignorant, and the human mind seems to default in assuming the latter.


^I cannot emphasize this enough.


----------



## Key Key (Nov 25, 2008)

Yes if given a *REAL* chance and not some BS


----------



## LycanArisun (Nov 25, 2008)

*I'm a paranoid, schizoid, schizotypal, antisocial, narcissistic, avoidant and obsessive-compulsive teenage wolf and I believe I am. Theres just no wolf mates around mah area that diddle their time away playing wow and listening to megadeth so I'd rather not be in a relationship with someone that doesn't like doing what I do. Finding a mate thats worth your time is quite hard..
*


----------



## Key Key (Nov 25, 2008)

I'm a wonderful person to date again if given the chance and if not completely fucked over ..... sorry for my lang but yeah..


----------



## LycanArisun (Nov 25, 2008)

Oh golly if i listed all the times ive been boned from a relationship...
Just gotta keep tryin till you find that girl/guy version of yourself that you like to fux. lol.


----------



## Ratte (Nov 25, 2008)

< Doomed to loneliness :sad:


----------



## FoxxLegend (Nov 25, 2008)

I think some of you may be afraid of a little intimacy. Theres nothing wrong with the W.O.W thing but you should leave time for others to enter your life. The "damned" to loneliness people out there, don't worry, the spark just hasn't flown yet to get you started. For others that think they don't have a chance in hell of being happy, think again. Your time hasn't yet come. Like they say, there's someone out there for everyone though you may not believe it. They also say that there's a double of ourselves somewhere in the world. For those of you who aren't gay, lesbian or bi, just hope they're not the same sex as you are.


----------



## LycanArisun (Nov 25, 2008)

I welcome intimacy openly. I'm quite fond of it actually, most of my past relationships have been intimate ones and much more fulfilling than "fun" relationships.


----------



## FoxxLegend (Nov 25, 2008)

LycanArisun said:


> I welcome intimacy openly. I'm quite fond of it actually, most of my past relationships have been intimate ones and much more fulfilling than "fun" relationships.



Your right, like I say, theres more to a relationship than that.


----------



## Magikian (Nov 25, 2008)

magikians a cool guy, hes good at dating and doesnt afraid of anything


----------



## Hydramon (Nov 25, 2008)

Magikian said:


> Magikians a cool guy, he''s good at dating, and isn't afraid of anything


 Fix'd


----------



## Tycho (Nov 25, 2008)

Hydramon said:


> Fix'd



In Soviet Russia joke does not get you.


----------



## Magikian (Nov 25, 2008)

Hydramon said:


> Fix'd



Learn to meme.


----------



## brrrr (Nov 25, 2008)

meme was done wrong >.>

but yeah internet srs business etc.


----------



## Magikian (Nov 25, 2008)

brrrr said:


> meme was done wrong >.>
> 
> but yeah internet srs business etc.



At least it wasn't something overdone like OVER9000.


----------



## Azure (Nov 25, 2008)

Magikian said:


> *OVER9000*.


*WHAT, 9000???!?!?!?!?!11/!?1*


----------



## Magikian (Nov 25, 2008)

^ What a valuable post.


----------



## bozzles (Nov 26, 2008)

Very much so. I've dated myself, so I would know.


----------



## Magikian (Nov 26, 2008)

bozzles said:


> Very much so. I've dated myself, so I would know.



Oh? How did it go?


----------



## tristanj (Nov 26, 2008)

I think I need to ask my girl and my 3 ex's who are still my friends up to date. They know me well, they will answer that question easily. If I could answer, it would be, "I can't really tell" if I'm a good person to date.


----------



## Dyluck (Nov 26, 2008)

Magikian said:


> Oh? How did it go?



He didn't pay for dinner and he tried to use tongue when he kissed himself good night.  It ended in date rape.


----------



## LonelyFox (Nov 26, 2008)

yes, considering I have a waiting list of people who are going to spring on me the second I am single because they know me so well, and they will fight to the death over me. not sure what it is, but I am a very wanted person ^^"


----------



## Whitenoise (Nov 26, 2008)

LonelyFox said:


> yes, considering I have a waiting list of people who are going to spring on me the second I am single because they know me so well, and they will fight to the death over me. not sure what it is, but I am a very wanted person ^^"



By this I assume you mean you have a legions of fat, balding, pedophile furfags lining up to try out all the things they think about while they jerk off to the pictures you post all over these forums and who knows where else. FYI LonelyFox, that doesn't make you popular or loved, it just means you're naive enough to present yourself as a viable rape victim.


----------



## LycanArisun (Nov 26, 2008)

Whitenoise said:


> By this I assume you mean you have a legions of fat, balding, pedophile furfags lining up to try out all the things they think about while they jerk off to the pictures you post all over these forums and who knows where else. FYI LonelyFox, that doesn't make you popular or loved, it just means you're naive enough to present yourself as a viable rape victim.



I smell some resentment of society in there. Tone down the emo, maybe you'll start getting some involvement of your own if you SMOKE MOAR.

And yes, there are ACTUAL hot furries out there that get some nice other furry ass. We're not all fugly, don't be mad just because you haven't found that lucky catch yet.

Open up to people that you find interest in, you have to put yourself out there to skim through that sea of fish. Or just keep q.q'ing because you're the ONLY ONE IN EXISTENCE that had some unlucky times.


----------



## Whitenoise (Nov 26, 2008)

LycanArisun said:


> I smell some resentment of society in there. Tone down the emo, maybe you'll start getting some involvement of your own if you SMOKE MOAR.
> 
> And yes, there are ACTUAL hot furries out there that get some nice other furry ass. We're not all fugly, don't be mad just because you haven't found that lucky catch yet.
> 
> Open up to people that you find interest in, you have to put yourself out there to skim through that sea of fish. Or just keep q.q'ing because you're the ONLY ONE IN EXISTENCE that had some unlucky times.



Actually for the most part that was sincere concern for LonelyFox. Before we proceed how much do you know about  this situation?


----------



## KittenAdmin (Nov 26, 2008)

LonelyFox said:


> yes, considering I have a waiting list of people who are going to spring on me the second I am single because they know me so well, and they will fight to the death over me. not sure what it is, but I am a very wanted person ^^"



o_o;

I pushed the people who liked me away so they wouldn't get hurt... being that I had no feelings for a couple of them and really don't like online dating.

It's not right to allow people to fight over you, that's just sick.


----------



## Dyluck (Nov 26, 2008)

LonelyFox said:


> yes, considering I have a waiting list of people who are going to spring on me the second I am single because they know me so well, and they will fight to the death over me. not sure what it is, but I am a very wanted person ^^"



I don't think that your baby sitter really feels that way about you, kid.



Whitenoise said:


> By this I assume you mean you have a legions of fat, balding, pedophile furfags lining up to try out all the things they think about while they jerk off to the pictures you post all over these forums and who knows where else. FYI LonelyFox, that doesn't make you popular or loved, it just means you're naive enough to present yourself as a viable rape victim.



Also, this.  Enjoy getting raped.


----------



## LycanArisun (Nov 26, 2008)

Whitenoise said:


> Actually for the most part that was sincere concern for LonelyFox. Before we proceed how much do you know about  this situation?



This is true that raep is possible with meeting people like that but you gotta at least give something a bit of hope before you assume the worst. Also, I gotta say that if you can't protect yourself from online molestation then you obviously deserve it or its conventional. 

Don't know much other than this thread about this convo and sorry didn't mean to rage but I can't stand the fat furry stereotype. Furries aren't prone to fatness anymore than anyone else on the interbutts. Im quite fucking skinny myself.


----------



## Whitenoise (Nov 26, 2008)

He's a 14 year old kid who posts suggestive pics online and comes onto considerably older guys because he  likes the attention. This is the source of my concern.

Also all furries are fat, it's the rules. If you're not I'm afraid you're not allowed to be a furry, you'll have to wait outside.


----------



## Hydramon (Nov 26, 2008)

Whitenoise said:


> He's a 14 year old kid who posts suggestive pics online and comes onto considerably older guys because he likes the attention. This is the source of my concern.
> 
> Also all furries are fat, it's the rules. If you're not I'm afraid you're not allowed to be a furry, you'll have to wait outside.


 Just because you're fat and ugly, doesn't mean the rest of us have to be. There are no rules about how you have to look to be a furry.


----------



## Dyluck (Nov 26, 2008)

Yes there are.


----------



## Dyluck (Nov 26, 2008)

Didn't you get the memo


----------



## Hydramon (Nov 26, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> Didn't you get the memo


 Na, my dog ate it. I guess I'll just have to go pig out on food now. *sigh*


----------



## Dyluck (Nov 26, 2008)

You should eat your dog


----------



## Hydramon (Nov 26, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> You should eat your dog


 NO! I'm not Chinese (It _is_ the Chinese that eat dog, isn't it?)


----------



## Thatch (Nov 26, 2008)

Hydramon said:


> NO! I'm not Chinese (It _is_ the Chinese that eat dog, isn't it?)



The koreans. Chiniese make kitty fortune cookies.


----------



## Hydramon (Nov 26, 2008)

szopaw said:


> The koreans. Chiniese make kitty fortune cookies.


 Ah, okay, I'm not chinese _or_ korean.


----------



## Dyluck (Nov 26, 2008)

Hydramon said:


> NO! I'm not Chinese (It _is_ the Chinese that eat dog, isn't it?)



Lots of people eat dogs.


----------



## Tycho (Nov 26, 2008)

Hydramon said:


> NO! I'm not Chinese (It _is_ the Chinese that eat dog, isn't it?)



Koreans, Chinese, Vietnamese...  not like they're the only ones that do it though.  Chihuahuas were originally raised as a food animal.

People might say those are unfair stereotypes but the fact is that they DO eat dog over there.  Why? Because it's what's available.


----------



## Azure (Nov 26, 2008)

Dog is delicious.


----------



## Thatch (Nov 26, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> Lots of people eat dogs.



The homeless.


----------



## KittenAdmin (Nov 26, 2008)

szopaw said:


> The koreans. Chiniese make kitty fortune cookies.



;-; meep.


----------



## Hydramon (Nov 26, 2008)

KittenAdmin said:


> ;-; meep.


 Don't worry! I'll protect you! << >>
Omnomnom


----------



## LonelyFox (Nov 26, 2008)

Whitenoise said:


> By this I assume you mean you have a legions of fat, balding, pedophile furfags lining up to try out all the things they think about while they jerk off to the pictures you post all over these forums and who knows where else. FYI LonelyFox, that doesn't make you popular or loved, it just means you're naive enough to present yourself as a viable rape victim.



ahahaaha all of them but 2 are in rl DUH


----------



## Mr Fox (Nov 26, 2008)

LonelyFox said:


> yes, considering I have a waiting list of people who are going to spring on me the second I am single because they know me so well, and they will fight to the death over me. not sure what it is, but I am a very wanted person ^^"


 
Wait, are you talking about your dream world or the real world here?

EDIT: Also, are you just trolling all the time now?


----------



## Dyluck (Nov 26, 2008)

LonelyFox said:


> ahahaaha all of them but 2 are in rl DUH



Other toddlers don't really count. :roll:


----------



## Hydramon (Nov 26, 2008)

Mr Fox said:


> Wait, are you talking about your dream world or the real world here?


 The one in the middle. It's a triangle.


----------



## LonelyFox (Nov 26, 2008)

Mr Fox said:


> Wait, are you talking about your dream world or the real world here?
> 
> EDIT: Also, are you just trolling all the time now?




if im trolling I dont mean to be XD


----------



## Dyluck (Nov 26, 2008)

RoneryFag isn't clever enough to troll.


----------



## Mr Fox (Nov 26, 2008)

LonelyFox said:


> if im trolling I dont mean to be XD


 
You didn't answer my first question.


----------



## LonelyFox (Nov 26, 2008)

Mr Fox said:


> You didn't answer my first question.



lol real, but sadly 4 of the 5 people I know about and hover over me are chicks and the guy is a complete douche


----------



## Mr Fox (Nov 26, 2008)

LonelyFox said:


> lol real, but sadly 4 of the 5 people I know about and hover over me are chicks and the guy is a complete douche


 
Life sucks.


----------



## LonelyFox (Nov 26, 2008)

yah the second I tell them my sexual orientation they'll freak XD

especially that homophobe samantha XD


----------



## mrredfox (Nov 26, 2008)

LonelyFox said:


> yah the second I tell them my sexual orientation they'll freak XD
> 
> especially that homophobe samantha XD




yeah shes a bitch huh


----------



## Dyluck (Nov 26, 2008)

LonelyFox said:


> lol real, but sadly 4 of the 5 people I know about and hover over me are chicks and the guy is a complete douche



And they're all in preschool with you, right


----------



## LonelyFox (Nov 26, 2008)

mrredfox said:


> yeah shes a bitch huh



meh shes cute but shes a bitch sometimes


----------



## Whitenoise (Nov 26, 2008)

Hydramon said:


> Just because you're fat and ugly, doesn't mean the rest of us have to be. There are no rules about how you have to look to be a furry.



Swing and a miss.


----------



## Teco (Nov 26, 2008)

Ha. The whole Lonely Fox situation is a nice laugh... I love the whole 'full of yourself' thing.

Im also a pretty bad furry. Im disgustingly skinny. Like. Bones and veins and then what muscle I've actually developed through various activity.

So if I would find someone who doesnt mind that. I think I'd be good to date. Why? Well I'm usually up for anything, I like to listen and I just try to impress and be happy whilst sharing said happy.

I'd be even better I think if by date you mean an evening and/or night, not a whole...crush dating thing.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Nov 26, 2008)

Teco said:


> Ha. The whole Lonely Fox situation is a nice laugh... I love the whole 'full of yourself' thing.
> 
> Im also a pretty bad furry. Im disgustingly skinny. Like. Bones and veins and then what muscle I've actually developed through various activity.
> 
> ...



I don't judge on looks.


----------



## FoxxLegend (Nov 26, 2008)

brownsquirrel said:


> I don't judge on looks.



I don't either really, but it is overall more appealing if your partner is a sexy piece of eyecandy!


----------



## NerdyMunk (Nov 26, 2008)

FoxxLegend said:


> I don't either really, but it is overall more appealing if your partner is a sexy piece of eyecandy!



No it isn't. It's more appealing that you both have same interests, likes and dislikes, and overall having a good time around each other.


----------



## FoxxLegend (Nov 26, 2008)

brownsquirrel said:


> No it isn't. It's more appealing that you both have same interests, likes and dislikes, and overall having a good time around each other.



Yes, but what I'm saying is it's nice to have a "Looker" as a bonus on top of all that. People like that are just harder to find. You know, the whole looks and personality thing, as it were.


----------



## Dyluck (Nov 27, 2008)

brownsquirrel said:


> No it isn't. It's more appealing that you both have same interests, likes and dislikes, and overall having a good time around each other.



Have fun trying to get it up when they're uglier than something you'd scrape off of your shoe.


----------



## Azure (Nov 27, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> Have fun trying to get it up when they're uglier than something you'd scrape off of your shoe.


But u maek me horny?


----------



## Dyluck (Nov 27, 2008)

LemurBoi said:


> But u maek me horny?



Paper bags solve everything.


----------



## Ð˜Ð²Ð°Ð½ (Nov 27, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> Have fun trying to get it up when they're uglier than something you'd scrape off of your shoe.


But they have a sexy fursona so they _must_ be attractive >:


----------



## Dyluck (Nov 27, 2008)

Easog said:


> But they have a sexy fursona so they _must_ be attractive >:



YOU'RE RIGHT


----------



## pheonix (Nov 27, 2008)

Not anymore yay! oh well shit happens and people hate ya for it, it's sad that the only person that can give an opinion on me ATM is pissed off at absolutely nothing and as I said before I can't judge myself.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Nov 27, 2008)

No.


----------



## Dyluck (Nov 27, 2008)

Perverted Impact said:


> No.



This made me smile.


----------



## Hydramon (Nov 27, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> This made me smirk.


 Fix'd. *Sigh* You would never last around the Queen, now would you?


----------



## Dyluck (Nov 27, 2008)

Hydramon said:


> Fix'd. *Sigh* You would never last around the Queen, now would you?



Stop fixing posts if there's nothing wrong with them and you're not going to be funny.

Seriously, you're a faggot.

You need to go away again.  And stay away this time.


----------



## pheonix (Nov 27, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> Stop fixing posts if there's nothing wrong with them and you're not going to be funny.
> 
> Seriously, you're a faggot.
> 
> You need to go away again.  And stay away this time.



This made me fucking laugh so god damn hard, I needed that. Thank you.


----------



## Hydramon (Nov 27, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> Stop fixing posts if there's nothing wrong with them and you're not going to be funny.
> 
> Seriously, you're a faggot.
> 
> You need to go away again. And stay away this time.


 Oh please... there's more annoying people on these forums than me. 


pheonix said:


> This made me fucking laugh so god damn hard, I needed that. Thank you.


 Glad to hear it. I just love people laughing at people getting angry at me. I laugh at them too.


----------



## Dyluck (Nov 27, 2008)

Hydramon said:


> Oh please... there's more annoying people on these forums than me.



Don't worry, I bash them as well.


----------



## Cody Von King (Nov 27, 2008)

IGNORING ALL TOPIC, I THRUST MY MIGHTY RESURRECTED  MANNESS INTO THIS THREAD WITH CAPLOCK A' BLAZIN'!

So what, this is about telling people your a good date to get some cyber?
COUNT ME IN


----------



## KiloCharlie (Nov 27, 2008)

i have honestly no idea... i've never been on an actual date (lame i know) and i think i would make a fool of myself... i'm 18 so that's predictable... i warm up to people quite quickly and i have strange and interesting facts to spout off (such as one woman in England [way back in medieval times] enjoyed bathing in the blood of young girls... she thought it would keep her young and beautiful... what gave her that impression i have no idea) and i am quite funny most of the time... so, i don't know... test run girls? *smiles* hahahahaha


----------



## Dyluck (Nov 27, 2008)

HAY KID WANNA YIFF


----------



## Cody Von King (Nov 27, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> HAY KID WANNA YIFF



OH

FUCK

YEAH


----------



## Dyluck (Nov 27, 2008)

Wait a second



Cody Von King said:


> Species: hyooman



nevermind


----------



## Imperial Impact (Nov 27, 2008)

YOU KNOW, I JUSTED HATE IT WHEN PEOPLE TALK LIKE THIS!


----------



## Dyluck (Nov 27, 2008)

Too bad.


----------



## Hydramon (Nov 27, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> Wait a second
> 
> 
> 
> nevermind


 Yeah, David's only into Darlek. (I probably spelt that wrong, because I don't watch Dr.Who. Although, I saw the ad on TV the other night, and the sad thing is, I instantly thought of you David.)


----------



## Cody Von King (Nov 27, 2008)

Perverted Impact said:


> YOU KNOW, I JUSTED HATE LOVE IT WHEN PEOPLE TALK LIKE THIS!



You misspelled "love". I fixed it for you


----------



## Dyluck (Nov 27, 2008)

Hydramon said:


> Yeah, David's only into Darlek. (I probably spelt that wrong, because I don't watch Dr.Who. Although, I saw the ad on TV the other night, and the sad thing is, I instantly thought of you David.)



Dalek.

Also, 8)


----------



## Tycho (Nov 27, 2008)

Yay, thread derailed into a petty pissing match.  Hey, as long as we're gonna totally fuck this thread in the eyesocket and leave it in a dark alley anyway, can I do some threadshitting?


----------



## Dyluck (Nov 27, 2008)

Tycho The Itinerant said:


> Yay, thread derailed into a petty pissing match.  Hey, as long as we're gonna totally fuck this thread in the eyesocket and leave it in a dark alley anyway, can I do some threadshitting?



No.


----------



## Tycho (Nov 27, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> No.



...

*mumbles and puts a dildo, some gasoline and a hamster back in a toy box*

Yer no fun.


----------



## Dyluck (Nov 27, 2008)

<3


----------



## Xaerun (Nov 27, 2008)

Sweet Jesus, you people need help.


----------



## Cody Von King (Nov 27, 2008)

Xaerun said:


> Sweet Jesus, you people need help.


_*
WOMAN*_ no one asked you for an opinion. Or a fact.


----------



## Hydramon (Nov 27, 2008)

Cody Von King said:


> _*WOMAN*_ no one asked you for an opinion. Or a fact.


Haha, you edited it just when I was about to say you spelt opinion wrong. Dammit.


----------



## Cody Von King (Nov 27, 2008)

Hydramon said:


> Haha, you edited it just when I was about to say you spelt opinion wrong. Dammit.



OHAYTHAR. I overlooked you were super fucking anal about spelling.
NAO WHY IZ DAT SO?


----------



## Dyluck (Nov 27, 2008)

lol we should heckle people over their typos that's funny


----------



## Imperial Impact (Nov 27, 2008)

Cody Von King said:


> You misspelled "love". I fixed it for you


 
_http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NtV21dAScu0&feature=related _


----------



## Cody Von King (Nov 27, 2008)

Listen, I know you were the adopted daughter of a Chinese man and an African bean farmer whom worked you to the bone over every single spelling mistake you ever made in your life, but you just have to learn to get real maaaan.



Perverted Impact said:


> _http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NtV21dAScu0&feature=related _


 
Oh thanks, I've actually been looking for that


----------



## Whitenoise (Nov 27, 2008)

What in the Christ is going on in this thread?


----------



## Ð˜Ð²Ð°Ð½ (Nov 27, 2008)

Whitenoise said:


> What in the Christ is going on in this thread?


I'm scared Whitenoise.


----------



## Cody Von King (Nov 27, 2008)

Whitenoise said:


> What in the Christ is going on in this thread?



It's the second coming of Jesus _that other guy_ me


----------



## Whitenoise (Nov 27, 2008)

Easog said:


> I'm scared Whitenoise.



I'm scared too Easog :< .


----------



## WhiteHowl (Nov 27, 2008)

Easog said:


> I'm scared Whitenoise.


You're in the landmine fields of FAF. *BE SCARED!*


----------



## Ð˜Ð²Ð°Ð½ (Nov 27, 2008)

Whitenoise said:


> I'm scared too Easog :< .


Hold me :<


----------



## Hydramon (Nov 27, 2008)

Cody Von King said:


> Listen, I know you were the adopted daughter of a Chinese man and an African bean farmer whom worked you to the bone over every single spelling mistake you ever made in your life, but you just have to learn to get real maaaan.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh thanks, I've actually been looking for that


 Actually, I'm, in no way, any part Chinese or African. I'm Caucasian. If you don't know what that is, it means I'm white.


----------



## Whitenoise (Nov 27, 2008)

Easog said:


> Hold me :<



I'm a bird, I don't think I can D: .


----------



## Dyluck (Nov 27, 2008)

Hydramon said:


> Actually, I'm, in no way, any part Chinese or African. I'm Caucasian. If you don't know what that is, it means I'm white.



He was being facetious.  If you don't know what that is, it means you're a dumbass.


----------



## Cody Von King (Nov 27, 2008)

Hydramon said:


> Actually, I'm, in no way, any part Chinese or African. I'm Caucasian. If you don't know what that is, it means I'm white.



WHOA! Hold it buster brown! Do you even read what I have to say? Does _ADOPTED_ mean anything to you? Srsly, sometimes I think people have the brain the size of Lance Armstrong's left testicle.


----------



## Xaerun (Nov 27, 2008)

Is anything interesting going on, or is it the usual low-quality stuff?


----------



## Ð˜Ð²Ð°Ð½ (Nov 27, 2008)

Xaerun said:


> Is anything interesting going on, or is it the usual low-quality stuff?


Worse than usual. Hold me.


----------



## Cody Von King (Nov 27, 2008)

Xaerun said:


> Is anything interesting going on, or is it the usual low-quality stuff?



Are you questioning my posts quality?
I'll have you know that my posts are made from 100% pure Arabica beans!
If you got'sa problem wit dat then you better start sayin' so


----------



## WhiteHowl (Nov 27, 2008)

Easog said:


> Worse than usual. Hold me.


I'm sorry. You may have cancer from being exposed to this thread.



Cody Von King said:


> Are you questioning my posts quality?
> I'll have you know that my posts are made from 100% pure Arabica beans!
> If you got'sa problem wit dat then you better start sayin' so


...and that should answer your question


----------



## Xaerun (Nov 27, 2008)

Easog said:


> Worse than usual. Hold me.


*hugs tight* We'll get through this together.


----------



## Xaerun (Nov 27, 2008)

Cody Von King said:


> Are you questioning my posts quality?
> I'll have you know that my posts are made from 100% pure Arabica beans!
> If you got'sa problem wit dat then you better start sayin' so


Very well. The sheer amount of rubbish that your posts have an alarming tendency to contain does indeed frustrate me. To that end I politely request that you either increase the quantity of your posts significantly, or... how do the workmen say it... "Gee Tee Eff Oh".
Thank you.


----------



## Hydramon (Nov 27, 2008)

Cody Von King said:


> WHOA! Hold it buster brown! Do you even read what I have to say? Does _ADOPTED_ mean anything to you? Srsly, sometimes I think people have the brain the size of Lance Armstrong's left testicle.


 Actually, No. I did NOT read the majority of what you said, and did not see that you said "adopted daughter". That is due to the sole reason that I don't give a shit.
And David, of course I know what facetious means.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Nov 27, 2008)

Easog said:


> Worse than usual. Hold me.


Hi!


----------



## Cody Von King (Nov 27, 2008)

whoa, double post! Does not look too kindly on your image.



Hydramon said:


> Actually, No. I did NOT read the majority of what you said, and did not see that you said "adopted daughter". That is due to the sole reason that I don't give a shit.
> And David, of course I know what facetious means.



c: I smell your anger. It feeds me well.


----------



## WhiteHowl (Nov 27, 2008)

Xaerun said:


> Very well. The sheer amount of rubbish that your posts have an alarming tendency to contain does indeed frustrate me. To that end I politely request that you either increase the quantity of your posts significantly, or... how do the workmen say it... "Gee Tee Eff Oh".
> Thank you.


Oh crap


----------



## Xaerun (Nov 27, 2008)

Cody Von King said:


> whoa, double post! Does not look too kindly on your image.


I'LL DOUBLE POST WHOEVER I WANT! I'VE JUST WON THE SPANISH LOTTERY!



WhiteHowl said:


> Oh crap


*snort* If that sign at the zoo saying "Do not feed the ibis" didn't stop me, do you think that will? I'M *DANGEROUS*!


----------



## Ð˜Ð²Ð°Ð½ (Nov 27, 2008)

Xaerun said:


> I'LL DOUBLE POST WHOEVER I WANT! I'VE JUST WON THE SPANISH LOTTERY!
> 
> 
> *snort* If that sign at the zoo saying "Do not feed the ibis" didn't stop me, do you think that will? I'M *DANGEROUS*!


You think that's edgy? I remove that tag that says "do not remove". Fuck yeah I'm a rebel.


----------



## WhiteHowl (Nov 27, 2008)

Easog said:


> You think that's edgy? I remove that tag that says "do not remove". Fuck yeah I'm a rebel.


oh for the love of benji *facepalm*


----------



## Xaerun (Nov 27, 2008)

Easog said:


> You think that's edgy? I remove that tag that says "do not remove". Fuck yeah I'm a rebel.


Woah. Slow the fuck down there.
Do you eat the "Do not eat" sachets too?


----------



## Whitenoise (Nov 27, 2008)

Xaerun said:


> Woah. Slow the fuck down there.
> Do you eat the "Do not eat" sachets too?



Silica beads are good for you  .


----------



## Ð˜Ð²Ð°Ð½ (Nov 27, 2008)

Whitenoise said:


> Silica beads are good for you  .


And free!


----------



## Dyluck (Nov 27, 2008)

Hydramon said:


> And David, of course I know what facetious means.



You may know what the word means but you obviously have trouble identifying it in use.



Easog said:


> And free!



You pay for them with your taxes.


----------



## Cody Von King (Nov 27, 2008)

This thread got boring as soon as Hydramon left.
Imma go do other stuffs. Keep me posted on anything worth half a nickle.

But let me tell you. If you so happen as warn me about ANYTHING worth even ONE FRACTION of a cent above, or below, half a nickle, so help you god the depths of Hell will be more pleasant then the rest of the viscous mass of ooze you will call a life after I'm done with you.


----------



## Xaerun (Nov 27, 2008)

Easog said:


> And free!


Well, I cross the road when the red man is showing.


----------



## Huey (Nov 27, 2008)

Xaerun said:


> Well, I cross the road when the red man is showing.



What? Why?

The red man must not be challenged.


----------



## Ð˜Ð²Ð°Ð½ (Nov 27, 2008)

Huey said:


> What? Why?
> 
> The red man must not be challenged.


ROH ROH FIGHT THE RED MAN!


----------



## Dyluck (Nov 27, 2008)

Easog said:


> ROH ROH FIGHT THE RED MAN!



YES <3


----------



## Xaerun (Nov 27, 2008)

Huey said:


> What? Why?
> 
> The red man must not be challenged.


We put the red man in his position of power.
We can take him out of it.



Easog said:


> ROH ROH FIGHT THE RED MAN!


That's nothing, I walk across the road in the same pose as the green man.
Traffic love it.


----------



## Huey (Nov 27, 2008)

Xaerun said:


> We put the red man in his position of power.
> We can take him out of it.



I question your logic.


----------



## Xaerun (Nov 27, 2008)

Huey said:


> I question your logic.


Someone else did that once.
I then proceeded to burn a farm to the ground.


----------



## Huey (Nov 27, 2008)

Xaerun said:


> Someone else did that once.
> I then proceeded to burn a farm to the ground.



But at least you left the house intact.


----------



## Ð˜Ð²Ð°Ð½ (Nov 27, 2008)

Xaerun said:


> Someone else did that once.
> I then proceeded to burn a farm to the ground.


And we all remember where _that_ got you...


----------



## Xaerun (Nov 27, 2008)

Huey said:


> But at least you left the house intact.


It may have burned down in the aftermath. I don't remember.



Easog said:


> And we all remember where _that_ got you...


Um... here? =3...

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAA AHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!


----------



## Huey (Nov 27, 2008)

Xaerun said:


> It may have burned down in the aftermath. I don't remember.


----------



## Hydramon (Nov 27, 2008)

Easog said:


> And we all remember where _that_ got you...


 Aye, thats the story of how Xaerun became a furry. What nobody ever told us is that it is secretly actually an online asylum


----------



## KiloCharlie (Nov 27, 2008)

*facepaw* have you people considered professional help?


----------



## NerdyMunk (Nov 27, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> Have fun trying to get it up when they're uglier than something you'd scrape off of your shoe.



As I said, I don't judge.


----------



## Hydramon (Nov 27, 2008)

KiloCharlie said:


> *facepaw* have you people considered professional help?


As I said, we're here, this is an asylum. I thought I made that pretty clear... Sorry to burst your bubble.


----------



## Dyluck (Nov 27, 2008)

brownsquirrel said:


> As I said, I don't judge.



You're full of shit.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Nov 27, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> You're full of shit.



What? I try to be open to everyone.


----------



## Dyluck (Nov 27, 2008)

brownsquirrel said:


> What? I try to be open to everyone.



More like really really desperate if you can't even bother to have a set of standards.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Nov 27, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> More like really really desperate if you can't even bother to have a set of standards.



I do, they just have to be a person that I am good feeling around.


----------



## KiloCharlie (Nov 27, 2008)

Hydramon said:


> As I said, we're here, this is an asylum. I thought I made that pretty clear... Sorry to burst your bubble.



i invented the asylum... all my friends are nuts... i'm nuts... bubble nonexistent... replace by a ring of destroyed land around me, where i'm sitting with an insanely sized arsenal of weaponry... i'm just playing devils advocate... i guess... although me and my friends would have killed the devil and taken his place by now... i guess that's why he cowers in 9h34r from us... *shoots randomly for the hell of it* lol...


----------



## Tails Fox (Nov 28, 2008)

I think I'm a good date. Not because I think I'm the "Prince charming" of the planet, but because I'm a good person and I know that


----------



## lobosabio (Nov 28, 2008)

Sadly, I wouldn't know as I haven't had the chance to try out my relationship skills.


----------



## iBurro (Nov 28, 2008)

The phrase "Heaven for the climate, hell for the company" comes to mind; you can come to me (Hell) for the company, or you can go to someone else (hooker?) for the "climate", if you will.

... In short, I'd be the worst person to date ever for someone with a strong sex drive. Or any drive at all, really.


----------



## GatodeCafe (Nov 28, 2008)

I am a terrible person to date. I'm either clingy, or standoffish, and I feel guilty after sex.


----------



## StrayTree (Nov 28, 2008)

How the f-*bleeped* would I know? I don't date.


----------



## lowlow64 (Nov 28, 2008)

I wouldn't know, never dated before.


----------



## Whitenoise (Nov 28, 2008)

If you've never dated before it's because other people can tell you're a shitty date without even having to date you  .


----------



## KiloCharlie (Nov 28, 2008)

Whitenoise said:


> If you've never dated before it's because other people can tell you're a shitty date without even having to date you  .



no... i just havn't felt like dating anyone yet...


----------



## Irreverent (Nov 28, 2008)

KiloCharlie said:


> *facepaw* have you people considered professional help?



All things considered, popping bubble wrap is cheaper......


----------



## Tigers-Shadow (Nov 28, 2008)

So I was going to post this really long shit about myself...and then I saw the last two pages of immaturity....so...

long story short:

Yes, I just end up dating the GUYS that are lie-cheating-assholes! xD 'course High School in the 'burbs of Ohio does not give me a wide choice of selection, especially since I'm not looking for sex, just everything up to it  .

(I phail at life)


----------



## Dyluck (Nov 28, 2008)

GatodeCafe said:


> I am a terrible person to date. I'm either clingy, or standoffish, and I feel guilty after sex.



You just need to have more sex until you stop feeling guilty.



KiloCharlie said:


> no... i just havn't felt like dating anyone yet...



Yeah, sure, whatever you say. 8)



Tigers-Shadow said:


> High School



Well there's your problem right there.


----------



## Devious Bane (Nov 28, 2008)

I sure don't and I sure hope I'm not.


----------



## Tigers-Shadow (Nov 28, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> Well there's your problem right there.



Ya, I know, but when I can't(neither want) do distance or anyone younger/older than me, what other real choices do I have?


----------



## Tycho (Nov 28, 2008)

Tigers-Shadow said:


> Ya, I know, but when I can't(neither want) do distance or anyone younger/older than me, what other real choices do I have?



The Internet and masturbation.


----------



## Lukar (Nov 28, 2008)

Here's my stuff.

Strengths: I don't cheat/date more than one person at a time; I'm nice
Weaknesses: I'm very shy, so I'm not that romantic in real life. -_-'

Probably why my girlfriend dumped me.


----------



## bozzles (Nov 28, 2008)

I've been told that I'm really nice. I guess that helps.


----------



## Tigers-Shadow (Nov 28, 2008)

Lukar said:


> Here's my stuff.
> 
> Strengths: I don't cheat/date more than one person at a time; I'm nice
> Weaknesses: I'm very shy, so I'm not that romantic in real life. -_-'
> ...



Because you don't cheat?  I would have considered myself very lucky!


----------



## bozzles (Nov 28, 2008)

Pros: Smart, good sense of humor, romantic + cuddly
Cons: Not exactly attractive, spacey (as in I tend to space out a lot)


----------



## ProgramFiles (Nov 28, 2008)

if i have a bag on my face, yeah i am a good date


----------



## Cleo (Nov 28, 2008)

According to this one guy, I'm apparently a good person to date...


----------



## Ren-Raku (Nov 28, 2008)

Go out with me to find out. Haven't been in a relationship since about July time. Plus I've only been in relationships with girls, and I'm after a certain guy at the moment...look at my intro thread for more info. I don't go a day without thinking about Steve <3 :3 I don't seem to be able to make a relationship last more than half a year. Last one was a month and a half :/ As for the sex side of life, I'm a virgin, so I wouldn't be able to tell, but I've done practically everything but. My ex next door neighbour told of my cock's large, but I don't have a clue what a decent size is. I know the exact dimensions of my penis since I'm that self conscious. 7.5" long, 6" in diameter and 2" wide...help? :3

RR?


----------



## bozzles (Nov 28, 2008)

Ren-Raku said:


> 7.5" long, 6" in diameter and 2" wide...help? :3


7.5???

You're lying.


----------



## Dyluck (Nov 28, 2008)

I've seen bigger.


----------



## bozzles (Nov 28, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> I've seen bigger.


Pics or it didn't happen.


----------



## Ren-Raku (Nov 28, 2008)

bozzles said:


> 7.5???
> 
> You're lying.



No, not lying at all. But I just wanna know the truth whether it's adequate or not :<


----------



## Dyluck (Nov 28, 2008)

bozzles said:


> Pics or it didn't happen.



Maybe later.



Ren-Raku said:


> No, not lying at all. But I just wanna know the truth whether it's adequate or not :<



You will never satisfy anyone with a twig like that.


----------



## bozzles (Nov 28, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> You will never satisfy anyone with a twig like that.


He could be quite good at hurting people...


----------



## Ren-Raku (Nov 28, 2008)

That may be true, I am a master of seldom used moves in karate.


----------



## Dyluck (Nov 28, 2008)

What does that have to do with sex


----------



## bozzles (Nov 28, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> What does that have to do with sex


Karate sex is the hottest kind, man.


----------



## Dyluck (Nov 28, 2008)

I am unfamiliar with karate sex.


----------



## bozzles (Nov 28, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> I am unfamiliar with karate sex.


Google it.


----------



## Ren-Raku (Nov 28, 2008)

Lmao, I was going on about the hurting people part! Wouldn't wanna knock someone out having sex now, would I?


----------



## NekoFox08 (Nov 28, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> I am unfamiliar with karate sex.


fuck... you just reminded me of a disturbing gif -___-


----------



## Dyluck (Nov 28, 2008)

Ren-Raku said:


> Lmao, I was going on about the hurting people part! Wouldn't wanna knock someone out having sex now, would I?



You might need to beforehand...


----------



## Ren-Raku (Nov 28, 2008)

I'm no rapist <.< Rape isn't real, because that implies that someone doesn't want it...which everybody does.


----------



## Tigers-Shadow (Nov 28, 2008)

Ren-Raku said:


> No, not lying at all. But I just wanna know the truth whether it's adequate or not :<



of the two I've seen? sounds about average...


----------



## bozzles (Nov 28, 2008)

Ren-Raku said:


> I'm no rapist <.< Rape isn't real, because that implies that someone doesn't want it...which everybody does.


This is true.


----------



## Dyluck (Nov 28, 2008)

Ren-Raku said:


> I'm no rapist <.< Rape isn't real, because that implies that someone doesn't want it...which everybody does.



It exists because they don't want it from YOU

in fact no one does


----------



## bozzles (Nov 28, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> It exists because they don't want it from YOU
> 
> in fact no one does


Whoa whoa whoa, man. That wasn't very nice. Apologize.


----------



## Ren-Raku (Nov 28, 2008)

Don't worry, I'm used to that sort of thing from my younger years irl. If I hadn't been bullied for the first 11 years of schooling, nearly suiciding, I wouldn't be as strong character I am now.


----------



## Dyluck (Nov 28, 2008)

bozzles said:


> Whoa whoa whoa, man. That wasn't very nice. Apologize.



Who the hell do you think I am?



Ren-Raku said:


> Don't worry, I'm used to that sort of thing from my younger years irl. If I hadn't been bullied for the first 11 years of schooling, nearly quicheing, I wouldn't be as strong character I am now.



Only pussies look on the bright side of things


----------



## X (Nov 28, 2008)

no, i would not be good to date, nobody date me.

EVAR!


----------



## Ren-Raku (Nov 28, 2008)

Oh really? Damn, I must be a pussy, so stick your penis in me...


----------



## Dyluck (Nov 28, 2008)

Ren-Raku said:


> Oh really? Damn, I must be a pussy, so stick your penis in me...



Can do.


----------



## Tigers-Shadow (Nov 28, 2008)

*eats popcorn, watches drama* I love forums!


----------



## bozzles (Nov 28, 2008)

half-witted fur said:


> no, i would not be good to date, nobody date me.
> 
> EVAR!


Hey, wanna' date? OVER THE INTERNET?


----------



## Ren-Raku (Nov 28, 2008)

Tigers-Shadow said:


> *eats penis, watches drama* I love forums!



EFA


----------



## Tigers-Shadow (Nov 28, 2008)

Ren-Raku said:


> EFA



*feels n00bish* whats EFA? *headdesk*


----------



## Ren-Raku (Nov 28, 2008)

EFA = Edited for accuracy :3


----------



## Tigers-Shadow (Nov 28, 2008)

XP actually, I kinda phail at that(how u edited my "post"), damn gag-reflex.


----------



## Ren-Raku (Nov 28, 2008)

Tee-hee :3 I'm sly like that.


----------



## Tigers-Shadow (Nov 28, 2008)

Ya, I totally wasn't paying attention xD I'm kinda zoned


----------



## Ren-Raku (Nov 28, 2008)

Drugs are bad, despite the fact I'm getting more next week :3


----------



## Tigers-Shadow (Nov 28, 2008)

didn't mean like that, I beat the shit out of a friend of mine who made the mistake of telling me what kinda shit he was doing.

I can respect your decision though.


----------



## Rilvor (Nov 28, 2008)

Cleo said:


> According to this one guy, I'm apparently a good person to date...



:|


----------



## Cleo (Nov 28, 2008)

Rilvor said:


> :|



What? :|


----------



## Rilvor (Nov 28, 2008)

Cleo said:


> What? :|



Just "This one guy"?


----------



## Dyluck (Nov 28, 2008)

:|


----------



## Cleo (Nov 28, 2008)

Rilvor said:


> Just "This one guy"?



I can hear you whining at me in the background. :roll:


----------



## Whitenoise (Nov 28, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> :|



:V


----------



## Rilvor (Nov 28, 2008)

Cleo said:


> I can hear you whining at me in the background. :roll:



You deserve it =P


----------



## Cleo (Nov 28, 2008)

Rilvor said:


> You deserve it =P



Wait...me? Last I checked, I wasn't "that one guy."


----------



## Rilvor (Nov 28, 2008)

Cleo said:


> Wait...me? Last I checked, I wasn't "that one guy."



You're mean


----------



## Lukar (Nov 28, 2008)

Tigers-Shadow said:


> Because you don't cheat?  I would have considered myself very lucky!



>3 Thanks. But what I meant was the fact that I'm too shy to really do much on dates and stuff. The two of us hardly even _held hands_. That's how sad I am, lol.

I am such a loser. >.>


----------



## Tigers-Shadow (Nov 28, 2008)

*senses back-story* He's "that one guy?"



Lukar said:


> >3 Thanks. But what I meant was the fact that I'm too shy to really do much on dates and stuff. The two of us hardly even _held hands_. That's how sad I am, lol.
> 
> I am such a loser. >.>



If its just shy-ness then I would have made you, real insacurtity is talked about and assisted to over-come, but  now I sound like a therapist *headdesk*


----------



## Cleo (Nov 28, 2008)

Tigers-Shadow said:


> *senses back-story* He's "that one guy?"



;>v>

<v<;


----------



## Tigers-Shadow (Nov 28, 2008)

Cleo said:


> ;>v>
> 
> <v<;



I'll take that as a "yes"


----------



## Rilvor (Nov 28, 2008)

Cleo said:


> ;>v>
> 
> <v<;



You can't hide dear XD

<3

I demand recompensation for being called.....*dun dun dun* _ that one guy_....


----------



## jagdwolf (Nov 28, 2008)

dating is not about sex.  sex is just an animal act, and were the biggest animal on the planet.


----------



## Cleo (Nov 28, 2008)

Rilvor said:


> You can't hide dear XD
> 
> <3
> 
> I demand recompensation for being called.....*dun dun dun* _ that one guy_....



I can try! >v<

*sighs* 

Alright fine...


----------



## Tigers-Shadow (Nov 28, 2008)

jagdwolf said:


> dating is not about sex.  sex is just an animal act, and were the biggest animal on the planet.



Mk? to what are we reffering?


----------



## Whitenoise (Nov 28, 2008)

*     Your sweet dark stench ascends
    And wraps itâ€™s arms around me
    My head is spinning with the horror of it all
    Your pale white flesh surrenders
    To my probing fingers
    I canâ€™t resist you when I hear your silent call*
*
I spend my days
    Just thinking when weâ€™ll be together
    I dream a lovers dream a happiness unbound
    I count the seconds
    As they bring you closer to me
    Until the hour when I pluck you from the ground*


----------



## jagdwolf (Nov 28, 2008)

Tigers-Shadow said:


> Mk? to what are we reffering?


 

some how this thread got way of subject unless it totally blew over my head.  dating does not equal sex, but it seems everyone (me included) went down that path.


----------



## Tigers-Shadow (Nov 28, 2008)

jagdwolf said:


> some how this thread got way of subject unless it totally blew over my head.  dating does not equal sex, but it seems everyone (me included) went down that path.



I was just replying to how my post was edited. *shrug* for a hormonal teen it may not equal sex, but certainly almost everything but. (does NOT mean being stupid about it though!)


----------



## jagdwolf (Nov 28, 2008)

Tigers-Shadow said:


> I was just replying to how my post was edited. *shrug* for a hormonal teen it may not equal sex, but certainly almost everything but. (does NOT mean being stupid about it though!)


 

ah ok..misunderstood, sorry,

hormons dont end at 18....they only get worse!


----------



## Lukar (Nov 28, 2008)

Tigers-Shadow said:


> If its just shy-ness then I would have made you, real insacurtity is talked about and assisted to over-come, but  now I sound like a therapist *headdesk*



Automated recording: Please apply head to desk.

*Facepalm* xD


----------



## Armaetus (Nov 28, 2008)

I can potentially be, I'm honest, monogamous and faithful. I would never cheat on someone either and I am a little clingy during the beginning but it all goes normal after the first week or two.

I've had my heart broken once but it's been repaired since then.


----------



## Tigers-Shadow (Nov 28, 2008)

Lukar said:


> Automated recording: Please apply head to desk.
> 
> *Facepalm* xD




*facePAW* u mean? xD


----------



## bozzles (Nov 28, 2008)

I need a date. Someone gimme a date.


----------



## Dyluck (Nov 28, 2008)

Tigers-Shadow said:


> *facePAW* u mean? xD



*Facepalm*



bozzles said:


> I need a date. Someone gimme a date.



Here you go.


----------



## jagdwolf (Nov 28, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> *Facepalm*
> 
> 
> nope think she had it right
> ...


----------



## Tigers-Shadow (Nov 28, 2008)

*grin* I got something right! *happydance*


----------



## Dyluck (Nov 28, 2008)

I hate every single one of you.


----------



## Dyluck (Nov 28, 2008)

PS: Get bent.


----------



## KiloCharlie (Nov 28, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> Yeah, sure, whatever you say. 8)



what are you implying here?!?!?!


----------



## KiloCharlie (Nov 28, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> fuck... you just reminded me of a disturbing gif -___-



fuck... now i want to see said gif...


----------



## NekoFox08 (Nov 28, 2008)

KiloCharlie said:


> fuck... now i want to see said gif...


I didn't like it, therefore I repressed myself from remembering where I found it ^_^


----------



## KiloCharlie (Nov 28, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> I didn't like it, therefore I repressed myself from remembering where I found it ^_^



damn...


----------



## NekoFox08 (Nov 28, 2008)

KiloCharlie said:


> damn...


you just need something to fap to don't you xD


----------



## jagdwolf (Nov 28, 2008)

Tigers-Shadow said:


> *grin* I got something right! *happydance*


 

I may be old, but im not completely slow,

wait.....what was I just thinking about?

and I am bent David, matter of fact im so F'ed up that I have to remind myself that I am still trying to reach UP to the gutter.


----------



## KiloCharlie (Nov 28, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> you just need something to fap to don't you xD



no... i have plenty of places for that already... i'm just messed up in the head like that...


----------



## Dyluck (Nov 28, 2008)

jagdwolf said:


> and I am bent David,



Thought that was just because you were old


----------



## jagdwolf (Nov 28, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> Thought that was just because you were old


 

nope, that bent is to the left.....wait this is a public forum.....I will shut up now.



refusing to grow up......the body may age, the mind may fail, but I will always be a pup


----------



## KiloCharlie (Nov 28, 2008)

i hope the guy in that avitar pic dosn't brush his teeth with that toothbrush after styling his hair with it...


----------



## Dyluck (Nov 28, 2008)

KiloCharlie said:


> i hope the guy in that avitar pic dosn't brush his teeth with that toothbrush after styling his hair with it...



It is a sonic screwdriver not a toothbrush :x


----------



## KiloCharlie (Nov 28, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> It is a sonic screwdriver not a toothbrush :x


oh...



WAIT A SECOND... why is he styling his hair w/ a screwdriver?!?!?!?


----------



## Dyluck (Nov 28, 2008)

KiloCharlie said:


> oh...
> 
> 
> 
> WAIT A SECOND... why is he styling his hair w/ a screwdriver?!?!?!?



He isn't.  You're an idiot.


----------



## KiloCharlie (Nov 28, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> He isn't.  You're an idiot.



no... just thinking randomly... that is how my mind works... if you don't like it then i quote myself in a prev. post off a diff. thread "and if you don't like it [how my mind works]... then please go to aisle 666 and jack-off... an attendant will be with you shortly"


----------



## bozzles (Nov 28, 2008)

The zero people I've dated haven't complained any whatsoever.
Holy shit, I am so witty.


----------



## Dyluck (Nov 28, 2008)

KiloCharlie said:


> no... just thinking randomly... that is how my mind works... if you don't like it then i quote myself in a prev. post off a diff. thread "and if you don't like it [how my mind works]... then please go to aisle 666 and jack-off... an attendant will be with you shortly"



Like I said

you're an idiot.


----------



## Lukar (Nov 28, 2008)

Tigers-Shadow said:


> *facePAW* u mean? xD



Oops, yeah, you're right. xD

Also, dates ftw, lol. I love to eat dates.


----------



## KiloCharlie (Nov 28, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> Like I said
> 
> you're an idiot.



found orig. post...

     Quote:
                                                                      Originally Posted by *Easog* 

 
_You sick fucks. Dynamite._

welcome to my brain... this is what goes through the 'tame' section... to see the rest... please go to aisle 666 and and wack off... an attendant will be with you shortly...


----------



## Dyluck (Nov 28, 2008)

KiloCharlie said:


> found orig. post...
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Easog*
> ...



Doesn't change the fact that you're stupider than a post.


----------



## Lukar (Nov 28, 2008)

This is getting way off topic. -_-'


----------



## Tigers-Shadow (Nov 28, 2008)

*is still eating popcorn* If anyone cares about the not-idiotic off topic-ness that is my brain, I just updated some artwork! xD

(we all knew this would happen to the bord, don't even deny it)


----------



## KiloCharlie (Nov 28, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> Doesn't change the fact that you're stupider than a post.



i never said it changed anything... i'm questioning the validity of the 'fact'


----------



## Dyluck (Nov 28, 2008)

KiloCharlie said:


> i never said it changed anything... i'm questioning the validity of the 'fact'



You prove its validity every time you post.


----------



## jagdwolf (Nov 28, 2008)

Tigers-Shadow said:


> *is still eating popcorn* If anyone cares about the not-idiotic off topic-ness that is my brain, I just updated some artwork! xD
> 
> (we all knew this would happen to the bord, don't even deny it)


 


where is the art?  deviant or FA or here?


----------



## Tigers-Shadow (Nov 28, 2008)

jagdwolf said:


> where is the art?  deviant or FA or here?



both. same name, different art xD


----------



## KiloCharlie (Nov 28, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> You prove its validity every time you post.



and that is where you are wrong...


----------



## jagdwolf (Nov 28, 2008)

kewl will go a looking


----------



## Tigers-Shadow (Nov 28, 2008)

jagdwolf said:


> kewl will go a looking



*happydance* w00t!


----------



## Dyluck (Nov 28, 2008)

KiloCharlie said:


> and that is where you are wrong...



No, see, you just did it again.


----------



## KiloCharlie (Nov 29, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> No, see, you just did it again.



not working... you might as well stop now... your wasting your time arguing a point that has no basis in fact... it's tiring and makes you look like an asshole...


----------



## Lukar (Nov 29, 2008)

Tigers-Shadow said:


> *is still eating popcorn* If anyone cares about the not-idiotic off topic-ness that is my brain, I just updated some artwork! xD
> 
> (we all knew this would happen to the bord, don't even deny it)



Awesome. *Has a reason to stay up for five more minutes* I'm freaking worn out. I went shopping with my mom at 4:00 AM... You can imagine how hectic everything was. x.x'


----------



## Dyluck (Nov 29, 2008)

KiloCharlie said:


> not working... you might as well stop now... your wasting your time arguing a point that has no basis in fact... it's tiring and makes you look like an asshole...



See you keep saying that, but you keep proving my point at the same time.


----------



## Ð˜Ð²Ð°Ð½ (Nov 29, 2008)

I feel like I should be proud to be in someone's signature, and yet...


----------



## KiloCharlie (Nov 29, 2008)

Easog said:


> I feel like I should be proud to be in someone's signature, and yet...



o shit that is you... if i recall correctly, there was no response to that post...
i can always replace the name with anonymous  if you want...


----------



## Ð˜Ð²Ð°Ð½ (Nov 29, 2008)

KiloCharlie said:


> o shit that is you... if i recall correctly, there was no response to that post...
> i can always replace the name with anonymous  if you want...


Uh, it's fine? o_o


----------



## Dyluck (Nov 29, 2008)

KiloCharlie said:


> o shit that is you... if i recall correctly, there was no response to that post...
> i can always replace the name with anonymous  if you want...



He doesn't want to be quoted by you because you're a raging imbecile.

Also, you censored the work fuck, Jesus Christ, what are you three years old?


----------



## KiloCharlie (Nov 29, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> He doesn't want to be quoted by you because you're a raging imbecile.
> 
> Also, you censored the work fuck, Jesus Christ, what are you three years old?



some ppl don't want vulgarity... at least it's still obvious its the word fuck... personally, i curse all the time, i contemplated having my sig. be

Fuck Fuck Fuck Fuck Fuck Fuck Fuck Shit Bitch Ass Fuck Fuck Fuck Fuck Fuck Fuck Fuck Fuck Fuck Fuck Fuck Fuck Fuck Fuck Fuck Fuck Fuck Fuck


----------



## Tycho (Nov 29, 2008)

KiloCharlie said:


> some ppl don't want vulgarity... at least it's still obvious its the word fuck... personally, i curse all the time, i contemplated having my sig. be
> 
> Fuck Fuck Fuck Fuck Fuck Fuck Fuck Shit Bitch Ass Fuck Fuck Fuck Fuck Fuck Fuck Fuck Fuck Fuck Fuck Fuck Fuck Fuck Fuck Fuck Fuck Fuck Fuck



That is what we call overcompensating, or "trying too hard".


----------



## KiloCharlie (Nov 29, 2008)

Tycho The Itinerant said:


> That is what we call overcompensating, or "trying too hard".



exactly why i chose against it


----------



## Xaerun (Nov 29, 2008)

KiloCharlie said:


> some ppl don't want vulgarity... at least it's still obvious its the word fuck... personally, i curse all the time, i contemplated having my sig. be
> 
> Fuck Fuck Fuck Fuck Fuck Fuck Fuck Shit Bitch Ass Fuck Fuck Fuck Fuck Fuck Fuck Fuck Fuck Fuck Fuck Fuck Fuck Fuck Fuck Fuck Fuck Fuck Fuck


That would certainly suggest someone of great intelligence. Most of your posts consist of something of equal or lesser value to that, so by all means do so.

I'm sure you'd get "lulz".

*EDIT* The fact that your title is "Has a Random mind" worries me greatly. Inb4 penguin of doom.


Tycho The Itinerant said:


> That is what we call overcompensating, or "trying too hard".


^This


----------



## OnyxVulpine (Nov 29, 2008)

No.

-Onyx


----------



## KiloCharlie (Nov 29, 2008)

Xaerun said:


> That would certainly suggest someone of great intelligence. Most of your posts consist of something of equal or lesser value to that, so by all means do so.
> 
> I'm sure you'd get "lulz".
> 
> ...



i live off of sarcasm man... nice try... as to the random part... it was the first thing to come up on my mental random thought generator and i've been too lazy to change it...


----------



## Dyluck (Nov 29, 2008)

OnyxVulpine said:


> No.
> 
> -Onyx



Hi Onyx!


----------



## OnyxVulpine (Nov 29, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> Hi Onyx!



Ello David!


----------



## Dyluck (Nov 29, 2008)

OnyxVulpine said:


> Ello David!



It's been a while.  How've you been?


----------



## OnyxVulpine (Nov 29, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> It's been a while.  How've you been?



Lol I've always been here I just didn't post anymore cause I was playing wow. Been good just kept my head in the "You Laugh You Lose" thread. But I'm real bored right now so I'm going around.

Swear I had like 2.5k posts haha.

-Onyx


----------



## Dyluck (Nov 29, 2008)

OnyxVulpine said:


> Lol I've always been here I just didn't post anymore cause I was playing wow. Been good just kept my head in the "You Laugh You Lose" thread. But I'm real bored right now so I'm going around.
> 
> Swear I had like 2.5k posts haha.
> 
> -Onyx



Yeah, they deleted all of the Black Hole posts, so everyone got a trim.   Good to see a familiar face around again, though. =)


----------



## KiloCharlie (Nov 29, 2008)

OnyxVulpine said:


> Lol I've always been here I just didn't post anymore cause I was playing wow. Been good just kept my head in the "You Laugh You Lose" thread. But I'm real bored right now so I'm going around.
> 
> Swear I had like 2.5k posts haha.
> 
> -Onyx



that was another good thread that i can't find anymore... i forgot about that one... that one was HILARIOUS...


----------



## OnyxVulpine (Nov 29, 2008)

Swear I had even 1.5k before the Black Hole was deleted as well.

Don't see much of the people I knew back then around either but yeah... Any way on topic everyone


----------



## Dyluck (Nov 29, 2008)

OnyxVulpine said:


> Swear I had even 1.5k before the Black Hole was deleted as well.
> 
> Don't see much of the people I knew back then around either but yeah... Any way on topic everyone



Yeah, we all hang out on IRC nowadays. 8)


----------



## KiloCharlie (Nov 29, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> Yeah, we all hang out on IRC nowadays. 8)



my computer didn't like the software... didn't let it work... i can't wait until i can dump this POS and get a mac...


----------



## Ren-Raku (Nov 29, 2008)

Tigers-Shadow said:


> didn't mean like that, I beat the shit out of a friend of mine who made the mistake of telling me what kinda shit he was doing.
> 
> I can respect your decision though.



Apologies, I probably shouldn't admit to that sort of shit on a public forum...But since I'm not gonna lie, I might as well not hold back truths. Thanks for the respect though


----------



## Tigers-Shadow (Nov 29, 2008)

Ren-Raku said:


> Apologies, I probably shouldn't admit to that sort of shit on a public forum...But since I'm not gonna lie, I might as well not hold back truths. Thanks for the respect though




For all we know/ care you could be on ADD meds  (but whatev)


----------



## BaletheRed (Nov 29, 2008)

I am somewhat. I have some mental health issues like Depression and Anxiety that can get in the way of seeing eachother a lot. But I won't hurt my partner. The last relationship I was in I was dumped because of she didn't want to be in a relationship... Though next day she was in one again. I am a loving person and just want to make you happy and thats what I try to do. I guess I can be a good partner but sometimes I just want to be alone for long periods of time.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Nov 29, 2008)

Tycho The Itinerant said:


> That is what we call overcompensating, or "trying too hard".



I don't see that as bad. Sometimes it's hard for people just to find  a friend, so they try to be what people want to be. That's how I succeeded.


----------



## Tigers-Shadow (Nov 29, 2008)

brownsquirrel said:


> I don't see that as bad. Sometimes it's hard for people just to find  a friend, so they try to be what people want to be. That's how I succeeded.



That turn a lot of people off though, I rather people be themselves.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Nov 29, 2008)

Tigers-Shadow said:


> That turn a lot of people off though, I rather people be themselves.



But people I see are rarely themselves, when it comes to looking good for the public.


----------



## BaletheRed (Nov 29, 2008)

Tigers-Shadow said:


> That turn a lot of people off though, I rather people be themselves.


I agree. I am always myself and always will be. I am waiting for a special relationship. Someone who can like me for my true self. I will stay single until I find that.


----------



## Tigers-Shadow (Nov 29, 2008)

BaletheRed said:


> I agree. I am always myself and always will be. I am waiting for a special relationship. Someone who can like me for my true self. I will stay single until I find that.



goes the same for friends, if they can't handle who you truly are, then they arn't your friends.

(however, appearing "normal" around family, in the mall etc... some of thats just being tasteful, and that I understand)


----------



## BaletheRed (Nov 29, 2008)

Tigers-Shadow said:


> goes the same for friends, if they can't handle who you truly are, then they arn't your friends.
> 
> (however, appearing "normal" around family, in the mall etc... some of thats just being tasteful, and that I understand)


Yeah. I have a lot of good friends who I can be "me" around. I'm glad I found some people like that. Yeah I tend to dress odd sometimes. Like I wear Trenchcoats a lot also sometimes I wear my collar. I always get weird looks and the funny this is I love it. Haha.


----------



## Tigers-Shadow (Nov 29, 2008)

BaletheRed said:


> Yeah. I have a lot of good friends who I can be "me" around. I'm glad I found some people like that. Yeah I tend to dress odd sometimes. Like I wear Trenchcoats a lot also sometimes I wear my collar. I always get weird looks and the funny this is I love it. Haha.




I don't dare mention most of my ideology around family, they're all hardcore rightist, and old-fashion Christian. *shrug* I still dress in my spike-collar and trips around them sometimes, but I try not to these days, they keep buying me "normal" clothes and i'm running out of space. I love my trenches. I have two, a rain-coat type one and a cloth one I got from Forever 21. I'm in the prosess of replacing the buttons xD

My friends, my GOOD friends, would just shake their head and think about this other guy we knew(the type who gives furries a bad name) and go on with the conversation.


----------



## Ren-Raku (Nov 29, 2008)

Tigers-Shadow said:


> For all we know/ care you could be on ADD meds  (but whatev)



Nope, no medications :3


----------



## Kukilunestar (Nov 29, 2008)

No. Too old-fashioned. ^-^;


----------



## Dyluck (Nov 29, 2008)

Kukilunestar said:


> No. Too old-fashioned. ^-^;



Why hello thar


----------



## Ren-Raku (Nov 29, 2008)

Hey David. Want yiffy fun?


----------



## Dyluck (Nov 29, 2008)

Maybe later.

Or maybe NEVER


----------



## Hydramon (Nov 29, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> Maybe later.
> 
> Or maybe *NEVER*


 OOOOOH!!! BUUUUUUUUUURN!


----------



## Ren-Raku (Nov 29, 2008)

Hydramon said:


> OOOOOH!!! BUUUUUUUUUURN!



You obviously didn't read the height and weight thread 1 :3


----------



## Dyluck (Nov 29, 2008)

Wait what

What did I say in there


----------



## Ren-Raku (Nov 29, 2008)

Lots of stuff, lmao. Made me smile :3


----------



## Dyluck (Nov 29, 2008)

:|


----------



## SnowFox (Nov 29, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> :|



Were you drunk? Just keep drinking until the subject goes away.


----------



## Ren-Raku (Nov 29, 2008)

Don't think he was drunk.


----------



## Dyluck (Nov 29, 2008)

I wasn't drunk

I just don't remember most of what was said


----------



## SnowFox (Nov 29, 2008)

> David:
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted by Ren-Raku:
> ...





> David:
> Who needs a dildo when you have more than enough cocks to go around?


Stuff along these lines


----------



## Ren-Raku (Nov 29, 2008)

And then there was the gay-off...


----------



## Dyluck (Nov 29, 2008)

Well fuck.


----------



## Ren-Raku (Nov 29, 2008)

Is that an offer?


----------



## Dyluck (Nov 29, 2008)

**yourself


----------



## Ren-Raku (Nov 29, 2008)

Lemme borrow your penis to do it then.


----------



## Dyluck (Nov 29, 2008)

You can borrow

my fist


----------



## Whitenoise (Nov 29, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> You can borrow
> 
> my fist



Oh shit, I can see where that's going.


----------



## Ren-Raku (Nov 29, 2008)

How fun and exotic!


----------



## Dyluck (Nov 29, 2008)

Ha ha

"Fun."


----------



## Ren-Raku (Nov 29, 2008)

Yep, I always enjoyed fighting.


----------



## Dyluck (Nov 29, 2008)

No, no, see, my fist goes into your ass.


----------



## Ren-Raku (Nov 29, 2008)

Oh right. How fun and exotic!


----------



## Ð˜Ð²Ð°Ð½ (Nov 29, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> No, no, see, my fist goes into your ass.


I just know someone is going to read this and touch himself inappropriately. Fucking furries...


----------



## Dyluck (Nov 29, 2008)

Ren-Raku said:


> Oh right. How fun and exotic!



It's not fun.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Nov 29, 2008)

Easog said:


> I just know someone is going to read this and touch himself inappropriately. Fucking furries...


*slowly unzips pants*


----------



## Ren-Raku (Nov 29, 2008)

Easog said:


> I just know someone is going to read this and touch himself inappropriately. Fucking furries...



Yeah right...Oh wait, I've had this boner on for an hour now...


----------



## Takun (Nov 29, 2008)

Ren-Raku said:


> Yeah right...Oh wait, I've had this boner on for an hour now...



What a valuable post!


----------



## Ren-Raku (Nov 29, 2008)

Isn't it just? And now it's gone, I'm finished :3


----------



## Lillie Charllotte (Nov 29, 2008)

No, I don't like relationships.
That plus I'm too hyper of a person for people to date me.
XD


----------



## Ren-Raku (Nov 29, 2008)

More on topic, what sort of person do peoples prefer to date?


----------



## Dyluck (Nov 29, 2008)

Ren-Raku said:


> Isn't it just? And now it's gone, I'm finished :3



Too much fucking information


----------



## Hyenaworks (Nov 29, 2008)

I'm a great date if my personality is compatible.

But if you're talking about in the traditional sense, no.  Don't do the chivalry thing anymore.  It's an expensive circus act that rarely pays off.


----------



## Takun (Nov 29, 2008)

Ren-Raku said:


> More on topic, what sort of person do peoples prefer to date?



Ones I connect emotionally with that make me happy just by being there.  Easy to tell when you find them....not easy to find...


----------



## Lillie Charllotte (Nov 29, 2008)

Ren-Raku said:


> More on topic, what sort of person do peoples prefer to date?


:0
Eat my big toe.

I like...
Skinny boys and crossdressers.
OH!
Also girls with long torsos and tiny boobs.
x.x


----------



## Ð˜Ð²Ð°Ð½ (Nov 29, 2008)

Takumi_L said:


> Ones I connect emotionally with that make me happy just by being there.  Easy to tell when you find them....not easy to find...


Not easy at all...have you found one yet? :3


----------



## Takun (Nov 29, 2008)

Easog said:


> Not easy at all...have you found one yet? :3



I'll keep my eyes out for one, they are bound to accidentally fall into my life.


----------



## Whitenoise (Nov 29, 2008)

The love in this thread makes me sick to my ass :[ .


----------



## Ren-Raku (Nov 29, 2008)

Wish the people I connect with would stop going out with people that look like pedophiles and are 7 years older than them...


----------



## Dyluck (Nov 29, 2008)

Ren-Raku said:


> Wish the people I connect with would stop going out with people that look like pedophiles and are 7 years older than them...



Haha

oh wow


----------



## Tigers-Shadow (Nov 29, 2008)

Ren-Raku said:


> Wish the people I connect with would stop going out with people that look like pedophiles and are 7 years older than them...



I wish the people my age would quite being douchebags


----------



## Ren-Raku (Nov 29, 2008)

Tigers-Shadow said:


> I wish the people my age would quite being douchebags



Am I your age?


----------



## NekoFox08 (Nov 29, 2008)

Tigers-Shadow said:


> I wish the people my age would quite being douchebags


I wish people my age would stop with this open relationship bullshit, but that aint gonna happen. I'm sorry to say, people will never stop being douchebags n_n


----------



## Greyscale (Nov 29, 2008)

Ren-Raku said:


> Am I your age?



Desperate much?


----------



## Tigers-Shadow (Nov 29, 2008)

Ren-Raku said:


> Am I your age?



I doubt it.



NekoFox08 said:


> I wish people my age would stop with this open relationship bullshit, but that aint gonna happen. I'm sorry to say, people will never stop being douchebags n_n



Ya, it is bull, and I know... but it still sux ass T.T


----------



## Lillie Charllotte (Nov 29, 2008)

Don't let me forget, I'd would not date anybody on FA.
=D


----------



## NekoFox08 (Nov 29, 2008)

Lillie Charllotte said:


> Don't let me forget, I'd would not date anybody on FA.
> =D


I don't think we care... :neutral:


----------



## Ren-Raku (Nov 29, 2008)

Greyscale said:


> Desperate much?



No, wondering if I had just subtly been called a douchebag


----------



## Lillie Charllotte (Nov 29, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> I don't think we care... :neutral:


=o
I was stating a fact.
No need to be mean.
Lol.


----------



## NekoFox08 (Nov 29, 2008)

Lillie Charllotte said:


> =o
> I was stating a fact.
> No need to be mean.
> Lol.



and you're nice?... I must've been gone during those times. sry 

besides, you said you hated me, why would you care what I say? xD


----------



## X (Nov 29, 2008)

if you're a chick, probably not.
if you're a dude, possibly.
if you're a herm, defiantly.


----------



## Lillie Charllotte (Nov 29, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> and you're nice?... I must've been gone during those times. sry
> 
> besides, you said you hated me, why would you care what I say? xD


=o
I hate everybody equally! 
=D


----------



## Tigers-Shadow (Nov 29, 2008)

Ren-Raku said:


> No, wondering if I had just subtly been called a douchebag



IDK, how old r u?


----------



## Dyluck (Nov 30, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> I wish people my age would stop with this open relationship bullshit, but that aint gonna happen. I'm sorry to say, people will never stop being douchebags n_n



Dude, fuck open relationships.  Why even bother having a relationship?  It's more like finding a different term for being a huge slut.



Lillie Charllotte said:


> Don't let me forget, I'd would not date anybody on FA.
> =D



*Drops roses, turns around and walks away.*


----------



## Ren-Raku (Nov 30, 2008)

Tigers-Shadow said:


> IDK, how old r u?



I am eighteen years old :3


----------



## Whitenoise (Nov 30, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> Dude, fuck open relationships. Why even bother having a relationship? It's more like finding a different term for being a huge slut.



Emotional monogamy, physical promiscuity. That or AIDS, 'cause really, who doesn't want AIDS.


----------



## bozzles (Nov 30, 2008)

I'd be a great date. People don't know what they're missing.


----------



## FoxxLegend (Nov 30, 2008)

Whitenoise said:


> Emotional monogamy, physical promiscuity. That or AIDS, 'cause really, who doesn't want AIDS.



I don't! It leaves you wide open to all kinds of Bacteria's, Diseases, Infections (Eww) etc. Cause it destroys your immune system. It's actually not having AIDS that kills you, it's what AIDS lets get to you. If you have AIDS and you get pneumonia, you might as well say good bye to all your loved ones and make burial arrangements. And hopefully your wills already made out cause you probably won't have the strength to write it...That and sex would most likely be an off limits thing from when you find out you have AIDS to your death cause I wouldn't want to risk giving it to someone else and have them deal with the same heartbreaking problems.


----------



## Tigers-Shadow (Nov 30, 2008)

Ren-Raku said:


> I am eighteen years old :3




Then, technically yes, you would qualify, but I kinda meant the people I go to school with


----------



## bozzles (Nov 30, 2008)

I'd love to date another furry. Furries are a sweet bunch.


----------



## FoxxLegend (Nov 30, 2008)

bozzles said:


> I'd love to date another furry. Furries are a sweet bunch.



I think people would like to date me with my Silky, Smooth, White, Furry, Arctic Fox Keister! What I mean by Furry, Imagine me as an actual Arctic Fox, Which I am! I'm always so paranoid that people will take what I say for the wrong meanings.


----------



## Tigers-Shadow (Nov 30, 2008)

FoxxLegend said:


> I think people would like to date me with my Silky, Smooth, White, Furry, Arctic Fox Keister! What I mean by Furry, Imagine me as an actual Arctic Fox, Which I am! I'm always so paranoid that people will take what I say for the wrong meanings.



U mean like a coat? or anthro instead of full?


----------



## FoxxLegend (Nov 30, 2008)

Tigers-Shadow said:


> U mean like a coat? or anthro instead of full?



Coat, like a traditional were-whatever. A full white body coat with full fledged Arctic Fox features but I can still walk like a Biped.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Nov 30, 2008)

bozzles said:


> I'd be a great date. People don't know what they're missing.


......Are you done yet?


----------



## Ren-Raku (Nov 30, 2008)

Tigers-Shadow said:


> Then, technically yes, you would qualify, but I kinda meant the people I go to school with


 

Hehe, I qualified! When are the finals?


----------



## Tigers-Shadow (Nov 30, 2008)

Ren-Raku said:


> Hehe, I qualified! When are the finals?



Two weeks, its a desert death-match!


----------



## Ren-Raku (Nov 30, 2008)

Excellent, what weapons do I need to bring?


----------



## Tigers-Shadow (Nov 30, 2008)

Ren-Raku said:


> Excellent, what weapons do I need to bring?



Anything that isn't explosives! (yes that includes RPGs xD) Otherwise u blow me up too, and that would not be fun....


----------



## Ren-Raku (Nov 30, 2008)

Tigers-Shadow said:


> Anything that isn't explosives! (yes that includes RPGs xD) Otherwise u blow me up too, and that would not be fun....



Oh trust me, I'd blow you...Not up, but it certainly would be fun :3 Am I allowed a teammate? In that case I choose Ryuk!


----------



## FoxxLegend (Nov 30, 2008)

Ren-Raku said:


> Oh trust me, I'd blow you...Not up, but it certainly would be fun :3 Am I allowed a teammate? In that case I choose Ryuk!



Sounds like fun, may I join? I'm 18yrs and 4 months old, is that ok?


----------



## Ren-Raku (Nov 30, 2008)

FoxxLegend said:


> Sounds like fun, may I join? I'm 18yrs and 4 months old, is that ok?



Sure, I don't mind! The more the merrier, but I'm not sure if I can fit 2 cocks in my mouth, so you'll have to shove yours in a different orifice, is that okay?


----------



## FoxxLegend (Nov 30, 2008)

Ren-Raku said:


> Sure, I don't mind! The more the merrier, but I'm not sure if I can fit 2 cocks in my mouth, so you'll have to shove yours in a different orifice, is that okay?



Definitely not a problem with me! 3-some!!! Woohoo!!! *Definitely Horny!*


----------



## Ren-Raku (Nov 30, 2008)

Whoop, gay experiences ftw.


----------



## FoxxLegend (Nov 30, 2008)

Ren-Raku said:


> Whoop, gay experiences ftw.



ftw? What's that mean? Whatever, hell yeah!, gay experiences!!!


----------



## Dchybrid (Nov 30, 2008)

I have never been in a relationship before. plenty of........"suitors?" but no one I was interested in. So I dunno if I would be a good person today. I sure do hope I am tho


----------

